# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  ::::: أخبار الأسهم السعودية - متجدد يومياً :::::  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Slice

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يسعدنى تقديم أخبار الاسهم السعودية و متابعتها يومياً

----------


## Slice

«الشورى» يطالب مكافحة الفساد بقواعد للإفصاح والنشر عن القضايا التي تباشرها 
كشفت مصادر ل"الرياض" عن تبني لجنة حقوق الإنسان والعرائض بمجلس الشورى لتوصية تطالب الهيئة الوطنية لحماية النزاهة ومكافحة الفساد بوضع قواعد للإفصاح والنشر عن القضايا التي تباشرها الهيئة بما لايؤثر سلباً على تعزيز مبدأ الشفافية وسمعة مؤسسات الدولة ومصداقيتها. 
التوصية قدمها رئيس اللجنة المالية الدكتور سعد مارق بالاشتراك مع الدكتور حاتم حسن المرزوقي عضو لجنة الإسكان والمياه والخدمات العامة وتهدف إلى تنظيم الإفصاح عن القضايا التي تكتشفها الهيئة وبما يضمن حقوق جميع الأطراف. 
مبررات التوصية أشارت إلى أن من واجب الهيئة الإفصاح عن اي قضايا فساد تكتشفها لكنها شددت على أهمية أن يكون هذا الكشف وفق معايير واضحة تحدد متى يتم اعلام الرأي العام بتفاصيل القضية لتضيف مصداقية اكثر على ما ينشر ولحماية الأطراف ذوي العلاقة وخلصت التوصية التي تخضع للمناقشة قبل التصويت عليها إلى المطالبة الهيئة بإتباع معايير مهنية وواضحة للإفصاح. 
من جهتها تعود لجنة حقوق الإنسان بتقريرها وتوصياتها النهائية على التقرير السنوي للهيئة ليصوت المجلس بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء على توصية لدراسة إنشاء مجلس أعلى للجهات الرقابية يرتبط بالملك لتوطيد مبدأ المساءلة بالدولة وزيادة التنسيق، وباقي التوصيات التي انفردت بنشرها "الرياض" وطالبت بسرعة استكمال الإجراءات النظامية المتعلقة بإصدار نظام حماية المال العام وقواعد حماية النزاهة ومنح المكافآت للمبلغين عن حالات الفساد، وقواعد إقرار الذمة المالية لبعض فئات العاملين في الدولة، وآلية صرف المكافآت للمبلغين عن حالات الفساد واللائحة التنفيذية للإبلاغ عن حالات الفساد. 
وشددت التوصيات التي تنتظر التصويت عليها فقط لإقرارها على تصميم برامج تدريبية موجهة لجميع موظفي الدولة ومرتبطة بالتعيين للموظفين الجدد في مجال تعزيز النزاهة ومكافحة الفساد، والتنسيق بشأن ذلك مع الجهات ذات العلاقة، واستحداث أقسام نسائية لها في مقرها الرئيس وفروعها، وذلك من منطلق تحري أوجه الفساد في جميع الجهات الحكومية بما في ذلك الأقسام والجهات النسائية. 
وطالبت لجنة حقوق الإنسان في توصيتها السابعة بمراجعة الأنظمة ذات العلاقة بحماية النزاهة ومكافحة الفساد واقتراح تعديلها، لتضمينها عقوبة التشهير بمن تثبت إدانتهم بارتكاب جرائم تتعلق بالفساد وذلك كعقوبة تبعية، حيث ترى اللجنة أهمية التشهير بالمتهمين بقضايا الفساد لإعلاء هيبة الدولة وردع كل من تسول له نفسه التعدي على الممتلكات العامة والمال العام بعد التأكد من استيفاء الأدلة وفق الضوابط القانونية.

----------


## Slice

ضوابط جديدة للحد من التلاعب في»التأمين» 
وضعت مؤسسة النقد ضوابط جديدة سيبدأ العمل بها قريبًا للحد من تحايل أو تلاعب شركات التأمين، حيث تضمنت الضوابط قيام الشركات المعنية بالإفصاح والشفافية من حيث إيضاح حقوق ومسؤوليات كل طرف وتفاصيل الأسعار والعمولات التي تتقاضها الشركات والمخاطر وآلية إنهاء العلاقة وما يترتب عليها للخدمات والمنتجات التأمينية المقدمة للعملاء، 
بحيث تكون واضحة ومختصرة وسهلة الفهم ودقيقة غير مضللة، ويمكن الوصول لها دون عناء، والعمل بطرق مهنية لما فيه مصلحة العملاء والمستفيدين، وعدم التمييز والتفضيل مع العملاء الحاليين أو المستقبليين، والحماية ضد عمليات الاحتيال بتطبيق الحد الاقصى من التدابير والإجراءات الأمنية لرقابة عمليات التأمين وحمايتها من الاحتيال أو الاستخدام غير المشروع، وحماية خصوصية المعلومات، ومعالجة الشكاوى من خلال توفير آلية مناسبة للعملاء لتقديم شكاواهم بحيث تكون الآلية عادلة وواضحة وفعالة. 
كما ينبغي أن يكون لدى الشركة سياسة مكتوبة بشأن تضارب المصالح على أن لا تقدم الشركة مصالحها على مصالح عملاءها، كما تضمنت الضوابط مسؤوليات العميل من خلال تقديم المعلومات الدقيقة، والتاكد من بيانات وثيقة التأمين ومعرفة كيفية تقديم الشكوى، واستخدام الخدمة أو المنتج التأميني بموجب الأحكام والشروط، وعدم التعرض للمخاطر. 
وتضمنت الضوابط الجديدة العديد من الأحكام التي تصب في مصلحة كافة أطراف التأمين.

----------


## Slice

«ساما» و«الاستثمارات العامة» يحتلان المرتبة السادسة عالمياً في مؤشر شفافية الصناديق السيادية 
شغلت استثمارات مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي (ساما)، وصندوق الاستثمارات العامة المركز الرابع خليجيا والسادس عالميا، وفقا لمؤشر لينابورغ ماديول للشفافية الصادر عن معهد الصناديق السيادية عن الربع الاخير من 2013. 
وشارك صندوقا "ساما" و"الاستثمارات العامة" في ذات الترتيب مؤسسة دبي للاستثمار، صندوق الاستثمار العماني، صندوق الاحتياطي العام للدولة في عمان بمعدل 4 نقاط من بين عشر نقاط يتضمنها المؤشر العالمي. 
وتصدر صندوق مبادلة الاستثماري في أبوظبي باقي الصناديق السيادية الخليجية وشغل المركز الاول عالميا وحصل على عشر نقاط. فيما جاءت الهيئة العامة للاستثمار بالكويت بالمركز الرابع عالميا والثاني خليجيا. 
بينما حل في المركز الثالث خليجيا والخامس عالمياً كل من جهاز ابوظبي للاستثمار، جهاز استثمار قطر ب5 نقاط. وجاءت هيئة الامارات للاستثمار في المركز السابع عالميا والخامس خليجيا ب3 نقاط. 
وقد استخدم المؤشر عدة معايير في التصنيف من بينها افصاح الصندوق على السياسات الاستثمارية والمبادئ الاخلاقية التي يقوم باتباعها افصاح الصندوق عن الاستراتيجيات والاهداف الواضحة له. 
وكذلك تقديم الصندوق معلومات عن شبه ملكيته لأسهم الشركات والانتشار الجغرافي لهذه الاسهم والافصاح عن تقارير سنوية حديثة ثم تدقيقها ومراجعتها واعلان الصندوق عن المحفظة الاجمالية لقيمة السوق والعوائد ومكافآت ادارة الصندوق، وافصاح الصندوق عن مصادر الثروة وهيكل الملكية الحكومية وسبب انشائه. 
وكانت استثمارات مؤسسة النقد، وصندوق الاستثمارات العامة احتلتا المرتبتين 6 و7 عالميا في مؤشر لينا بورج ماديول لشفافية الصناديق السيادية الصادر عن معهد الصناديق السيادية للربع الأول خلال 2013م وهو نفس المركز الذي حصلت عليه في الربع الأخير من 2012. 
وفي الوقت الذي شغلت استثمارات مؤسسة النقد، المركز السادس عالميا، بمؤشر الشفافية حققت موجودات (ساما) ارتفاعا خلال شهر يناير الماضي إلى حوالي 2781 مليار ريال بارتفاع قدره 42 مليار ريال، وذلك مقارنة بشهر ديسمبر من العام 2013. 
وحسبما أظهرت البيانات الشهرية الصادرة عن مؤسسة النقد، فإن موجودات "ساما" لشهر يناير الماضي ارتفعت ب283 مليار ريال، مقارنة بنفس الشهر من عام 2013. 
وارتفعت استثمارات مؤسسة النقد في أوراق مالية بالخارج التي تمثل أكثر من 70% من إجمالي موجوداتها لتصل إلى 1978 مليار ريال بنهاية شهر يناير الماضي، بنسبة زيادة قدرها 14%، مقارنة بالشهر المماثل من عام 2013، مواصلة بذلك ارتفاعها للشهر ال 48 على التوالي.

----------


## Slice

بداية لانحسار الضغوط التضخمية على الاقتصاد السعودي  
ارتفع معدل التضخم العام في المملكة بنسبة 2.9% في يناير 2014 مقارنة بنفس الشهر من العام السابق، وهذه أدنى نسبة ارتفاع يسجلها المؤشر منذ أغسطس 2012م. وكان المؤشر قد سجل أعلى نسبة ارتفاع خلال الثلاث سنوات الماضية عند 4.0% في أبريل 2013، ثم بدأت الضغوط التضخمية بالانحسار التدريجي في معظم مجموعات الرقم القياسي لتكاليف المعيشة. 
ويُرجّح استمرار انخفاض الضغوط التضخمية خلال عام 2014، ويؤكد على ذلك تحليل مقارنة النزعة التضخمية في يناير 2014 بالنزعة التضخمية في يناير 2013. حيث بلغ معدل التضخم 1.8% في يناير 2014م مقارنة بمتوسط عام 2013م، بينما بلغ معدل التضخم 2.2% في يناير 2013م مقارنة بمتوسط عام 2012. 
ويشير الرسم البياني رقم (1) إلى نتائج المقارنة بين النزعة التضخمية في يناير 2014م بالنزعة التضخمية في يناير 2013م للرقم القياسي العام والمجموعات الرئيسة. ويتضح منه انخفاض النزعة التضخمية خلال الفترة المشار إليها في الرقم القياسي العام وفي معظم المجموعات الرئيسة باستثناء مجموعة السكن وتوابعه التي ارتفعت فيها الضغوط التضخمية من 1.8% في يناير 2013م إلى 2.4% في يناير 2014م، ومجموعة الصحة التي ارتفعت فيها الضغوط التضخمية من 1.6% إلى 2.1% خلال نفس الفترة، ومجموعة الترويح والثقافة التي ارتفعت من 0.8% إلى 2.7% خلال نفس الفترة، ومجموعة التعليم التي ارتفعت الضغوط التضخمية فيها من 1.3% إلى 3.0% خلال نفس الفترة. 
وبتحليل الضغوط التضخمية في يناير 2014 (مقارنة يناير 2014 مع متوسط عام 2013) يتضح أن أعلى الضغوط التضخمية سُجِلت في المجموعة الفرعية لسلع ومعدات الترفيه والثقافة التي ارتفعت بنسبة 17.6%، ومجموعة التأمين التي ارتفعت بنسبة 11.1%، ومجموعة سلع وخدمات صيانة المنزل التي ارتفعت بنسبة 10.3%، ومجموعة المعدات السمعية والبصرية والتصوير التي ارتفعت بنسبة 6.7%، ومجموعة عروض العطلات والسياحة التي ارتفعت بنفس النسبة. بينما سجلت مجموعة الأمتعة الشخصية انكماشاً بنسبة -8.1%، ومجموعة الأحذية بنسبة انكماش بلغت -5.1% (الرسم البياني 2). 
والجدول يوضح الاتجاهات العامة لمعدلات التضخم في السوق المحلية السعودية خلال عامي 2012 و2013 والشهر الأول من عام 2014. ويشير الجدول إلى معدلات التضخم في الرقم القياسي العام والمجموعات الرئيسة والفرعية بين عامي 2012 و2013، ومعدل التضخم السنوي في يناير 2014، إضافة إلى النزعة التضخمية المشار إليها خلال الفترة من يناير 2013 إلى يناير 2014. 
ويتضح من بيانات الجدول أن معظم الضغوط التضخمية في يناير 2014 جاءت نتيجة ارتفاع معدل تضخم مجموعة التبغ بنسبة 5.6% في يناير 2014م مقارنة بمتوسط عام 2013، ومجموعة تأثيث وتجهيز المنزل وصيانته بنسبة 4.0% خلال نفس الفترة، ومجموعة التعليم بنسبة 3.0%، ومجموعتي الأغذية والمشروبات والترويح والثقافة بنسبة 2.7%، ومجموعة السكن وتوابعه بنسبة 2.4%، ومجموعة الصحة بنسبة 2.1%، ومجموعة المطاعم والفنادق بنسبة 1.6%، والملابس والأحذية بنسبة 0.3%، والاتصالات بنسبة 0.1%. بينما سجلت مجموعة السلع والخدمات المتنوعة انكماشاً بلغت نسبته -0.2% ومجموعة النقل بنسبة -1.2% خلال نفس الفترة.

----------


## Slice

«سامبا» تستحوذ على 39,9% من الاستثمارات الخارجية 
  بلغ حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في نهاية عام 2013م حوالي 298 مليار ريال، تمثل الاستثمارات داخل المملكة العربية السعوديه حوالي 216 مليار ريال وما نسبته 72% منها، والاستثمارات خارج المملكة العربية السعودية تبلغ حوالي 82 مليار ريال وتمثل مانسبته 28% منها. 
وعند دراسة هذه الاستثمارات على مستوى البنوك المدرجة نجد أن: 
- حجم استثمارات مجموعة سامبا المالية والبالغة حوالي 60 مليار ريال تمثل ما نسبته 20,3% من استثمارات البنوك المدرجة كأعلى حصة بالقطاع، بينما استثمارات بنك البلاد والبالغة حوالي 1,7 مليار تمثل ستة أعشار بالمئة من استثمارات القطاع كأقل نسبة. 
- حجم استثمارات مصرف الراجحي تبلغ حوالي 40 مليار ريال وتمثل 18,3% من حجم الاستثمارات داخل المملكة للبنوك المدرجة كأعلى نسبة، كما أنها تمثل 100% من استثمارات المصرف. وبالمقابل نجد أن استثمارات بنك البلاد والبالغة حوالي 1,7 مليار ريال تمثل أقل من 1% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة داخل المملكة وتمثل 100% من حجم استثماراته. 
- حجم استثمارات مجموعة سامبا المالية تبلغ حوالي 33 مليار ريال وتمثل 39,9% من حجم الاستثمارات خارج المملكة للبنوك المدرجة كأعلى نسبة، كما أنها تمثل 54,1% من استثمارات المجموعة. وبالمقابل نجد أن استثمارات البنك الفرنسي والبالغة حوالي 844 مليون ريال تمثل 2,5% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة خارج المملكة.  
أما عند دراسة هيكل هذه الاستثمارات من حيث الأوعية الاستثمارية فنجد أن: 
- الاستثمار بالسندات والصكوك ذات معدل العمولة الثابت يبلغ حوالي 200 مليار ريال ويمثل ما نسبته 67,2% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في هذا النوع من الاستثمارات، وأن مجموعة سامبا المالية تستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 43 مليار ريال أي ما يعادل 21,5% من استثمارات القطاع في السندات والصكوك ذات معدل العمولة الثابت كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار بالسندات والصكوك ذات معدل العمولة العائمة يبلغ حوالي 34 مليار ريال ويمثل ما نسبته 11,5% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في هذا النوع من الاستثمارات، وأن مجموعة سامبا المالية تستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 8,7 مليارات ريال أي ما يعادل 25,4% من استثمارات القطاع في السندات والصكوك ذات معدل العمولة العائم كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار بالأسهم يبلغ حوالي 11,3 مليار ريال ويمثل ما نسبته 3,8% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في هذا النوع من الاستثمارات، وأن مجموعة سامبا المالية تستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 4,5 مليارات ريال أي مايعادل 40,1% من استثمارات القطاع في الأسهم كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار بصناديق الاستثمار يبلغ حوالي 7,6 مليارات ريال ويمثل ما نسبته 2,6% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في هذا النوع من الاستثمارات، وأن البنك السعودي الفرنسي يستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 4 مليارات ريال أي مايعادل 52,7% من استثمارات القطاع في صناديق الاستثمار كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار بالمرابحة يبلغ حوالي 40,4 مليار ريال ويمثل ما نسبته 13,6% من حجم استثمارات البنوك المدرجة في هذا النوع من الاستثمارات، وأن مصرف الراجحي يستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 38,4 مليار ريال أي مايعادل 95,1% من استثمارات القطاع في المرابحة كأعلى نسبة.  
أما عند دراسة هيكل هذه الاستثمارات من حيث المخاطر فنجد أن: 
- الاستثمار في أدوات الدين الحكومية وشبه الحكومية يبلغ حوالي 212 مليار ريال أي بنسبة 71,3% من استثمارات البنوك المدرجة، وأن مجموعة سامبا المالية تستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 39,5 مليار ريال أي مايعادل 18,6% من استثمارات القطاع في أدوات الدين الحكومية وشبه الحكومية كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار في الشركات يبلغ حوالي 35,4 مليار ريال أي بنسبة 11,9% من استثمارات البنوك المدرجة، وأن بنك الرياض يستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 8,7 مليارات ريال أي مايعادل 24,6% من استثمارات القطاع في الشركات كأعلى نسبة. 
- الاستثمار في البنوك والمؤسسات المالية يبلغ حوالي 45,1 مليار ريال أي بنسبة 15,2% من استثمارات البنوك المدرجة، وأن مجموعة سامبا المالية تستثمر بهذا النوع من الاستثمارات حوالي 12 مليار ريال أي مايعادل 26,7% من استثمارات القطاع في البنوك والمؤسسات المالية الحكومية كأعلى نسبة.

----------


## Slice

البنوك: عمولة التمويل الاستهلاكي ليست تراكمية   
أكد أمين عام لجنة الإعلام والتوعية المصرفية بالبنوك السعودية طلعت زكي حافظ أن البنوك السعودية، عند منحها التمويل الاستهلاكي للعملاء تلتزم بتطبيق تعليمات صارمة ودقيقة، نصت عليها ضوابط التمويل الاستهلاكي الصادرة من مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي «ساما»، المتضمنة ثلاث عشرة مادة، حددت الارشادات والمعلومات العامة والممارسات ذات الصلة بالتمويل الاستهلاكي والاتفاقيات المتعلقة بها، والتي من بينها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، ما ورد بالفقرة 1-2-5 والخاصة بسعر العمولة والتي حددتها الفقرة بأنه يمكن أن يكون ثابتا أو متغيرا.
وأوضح أن البنوك السعودية لاتطبق في احتسابها للعمولة على التمويل الاستهلاكي، العمولة التراكمية.
وقال إن البنوك السعودية في مجال التوعية المصرفية لا تسعى إلى تضليل الناس ومغالطتهم وتجهيلهم والضحك عليهم، كونها مؤسسات مصرفية وطنية محترمة تحترم في تعاملاتها عملاءها في المقام الأول، وتحرص باستمرار على تقديم أفضل الخدمات المصرفية لهم على مستوى العالم في بيئة مصرفية محلية متينة وقوية ونزيهة تحكمها ضوابط إشرافية ورقابية ناجعة من قبل مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي، التي تعمل على المحافظة على حقوق العملاء وتجنيبها من أن تكون عرضة للتضليل أو المغالطة.

----------


## Slice

طلبات السكن "الإلكترونية" تهوي بـ"أسعار الأراضي" 10% 
في يومين فقط، سجلت أسعار الأراضي بجدة هبوطا مفاجئا منذ فتح البوابة الإلكترونية لاستقبال طلبات المواطنين في خيارات "السكن" عبر وزارة الإسكان، حيث تراوحت الانخفاضات ما بين 10 و15% داخل النطاق العمراني، وفقا لمهتمين ومسؤولين في سوق العقارات. 
سعد الجليدي "مدير مؤسسة عقارية بجدة"، أكد أن عددا كبيرا من مكاتب تسويق الأراضي، وبيع العقارات لم تستقبل أي عرض أو طلب منذ 3 أيام، مشددا على أن فتح البوابة الإلكترونية لاستقبال طلبات المواطنين للسكن، أثر بشكل سلبي على سوق العقار بالمملكة عامة، وجدة خاصة، كاشفا عن أن عددا من ملاك الأراضي المعروضة لدى مؤسسته للبيع، طلبوا أمس خفض قيمتها نحو 10% للمساعدة في البيع "السريع"، إلا أن ذلك لم يحقق لهم ذلك. 
وأبدى الجليدي تخوفه من استمرار هبوط الأسعار، مؤكدا أن إعلان وزارة الإسكان عن أول دفعة مستفيدين من برنامج الدعم السكني سيكون نقطة انهيار لـ"أسعار الأراضي"، مبررا تأكيده هذا بخبرته الطويلة في هذا المجال، وسيناريوهات العرض والطلب التي يقف عليها شخصيا حاليا. 
ووافقه الرأي المسوق العقاري بجدة ناصر الحربي، الذي أكد أنه يعمل مسوقا متنقلا لدى عدة مكاتب وشركات عقارية تسويقية، وأن كل ما يحمله من "طلبات تسويق" هي عروض بيع، وأن المكاتب التي يعمل لصالحها أبلغته أول من أمس، بخفض أسعار العروض من 10 إلى 15%، بهدف تسريع بيعها، بسبب مخاوف ملاكها من انخفاض الأسعار أكثر بعد فتح البوابة الإلكترونية للتقدم لبرامج السكن في وزارة الإسكان، مشددا على أن تجار العقار يدركون أن البدء في توزيع خيارات الدعم السكني للمواطنين لن يكون خلال فترة قصيرة، إلا أنهم لا يستطيعون مقاومة الضغط لخفض الأسعار الذي يتعرض له السوق حاليا. 
من جهته، كشف رئيس لجنة التثمين العقاري بغرفة جدة عبدالله الأحمري لـ"الوطن"، عن أن سوق العقار سجل ركودا كبيرا مدة 18 شهرا ماضية، ومن الطبيعي أن يسجل انخفاضا عند أي إجراء تنفذه وزارة الإسكان، متوقعا انخفاضا آخر في أسعار العقار خلال الفترة المقبلة. 
وأكد أن حزمة الإجراءات التي نفذتها الدولة طيلة الفترة الماضية، تستهدف تحقيق حصول المواطن على السكن، بعد أن كشفت الأرقام والإحصائيات الدقيقة عن أن 65% من المواطنين لا يملكون منازل، وأن هذه الإجراءات المتتابعة ستحقق ضغطا كبيرا على أسعار الأراضي والعقارات التي وصلت إلى أسعار مبالغ فيها وغير مبررة، وأن أي سعر غير مبرر سينخفض إجباريا عند أي إجراء تنفذه وزارة الإسكان. 
وقال "تحدثت كثيرا عن انخفاضات متلاحقة طرأت على الأراضي خارج النطاق العمراني، وأتوقع أن تصل الانخفاضات إلى 50% خلال الفترة المقبلة في هذا النطاق"، مشددا على أن هذه الانخفاضات هي إنذار مبكر لأصحاب العقارات، وأنه حان وقت عودة أسعار العقارات إلى رشدها، وأسعارها الطبيعية التي ستكون في متناول الشراء للمواطن، إضافة إلى جوانب ضغط أخرى مارستها الدولة، على رأسها تكليف وزارتي البلديات والإسكان باستصلاح الأراضي لتكون كاملة الخدمات وتوزيعها على المواطنين.

----------


## Slice

"أسمنت المدينة" تعلن عن اعادة تشغيل أفران الكلنكر بعد اندلاع الحريق 
أشارة شركة اسمنت المدينة وإلحاقاً لإعلانها والمنشور على موقع تداول بتاريخ 05-03-2014 بخصوص حريق في جزء من إحدى محطات توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية التي تغذي مبرد الكلنكر بالمصنع تود الشركة ان توضح أنه بفضل من الله وتوفيقه ثم بفضل العاملين بالمصنع قد تم تشغيل المبرد وامداده بالطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق وسائل بديلة لحين اصلاح واستبدال القطع في محطة التوزيع وذلك في تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف من مساء يوم الجمعة 7-3-2014 كما تم اعادة تشغيل أفران الكلنكر الى وضع الانتاج الطبيعي, ومازالت الشركة تقوم بالتحقيق في أسباب الحادث وتقييم الأثر المالي في ظل التغطية التأمينية للمصنع وسيتم الاعلان لاحقاً عن أي تفاصيل جوهرية تستجد في هذا الشأن

----------


## Slice

«حصار الاستيراد» يقفز بقطع غيار السيارات اليابانية 10 %   
أبدى عدد من الأهالي تذمرهم جراء تصاعد أسعار قطع غيار السيارات اليابانية، مشيرين إلى أن مفاجآت الارتفاع تتكرر بصفة دورية، وبصورة غير معقولة، وبدون سابق إنذار، مطالبين بالتدخل لوقف موجات الزيادة السعرية، التي اجتاحت الأسواق وأثقلت كاهلهم، مشددين على ضرورة فك حصار الاستيراد على وكلاء معينين وجعل المجال حرا، حتى تكون المنافسة شريفة وعادلة، تسهم في عودة الأسعار إلى سابقها.
وكشفت جولة «عكاظ» الميدانية في شارع الثلاثين بمنطقة تبوك على العديد من محلات قطع الغيار عن وجود زيادة مفاجئة في أسعار قطع غيار السيارات وذلك حسب ما قرر أحد مديري محلات قطع الغيار، «فضل عدم ذكر اسمه» بصورة تتراوح ما بين 5 إلى 10 في المئة، مشيرا إلى وجود ندرة في بعض القطع ، واصفا الارتفاع بأن ليس له أي مبرر سوى الاستغلال، ضاربا المثل بسعر الكربريتر «للهايلكس» من موديل 98 إلى 2001 حيث كان يباع قبل أربعة أيام بسعر 2672 ريال ليصل حاليا إلى 3182 ريالا أي بزيادة قدرها 510 ريالات.
وقال أحمد عبد الله، صاحب محل، مجاور : «ارتفعت القطع بشكل عام، وزياداتها وصلت إلى 10 في المئة، مضيفا أن الأقمشة، والبواجي، والسيور، تمثل أكثر الأنواع مبيعا في اليوم، فقد كانت إحداها في السابق تباع بسعر 550 ريالا، والآن وصلت إلى 565 أي بزيادة قدرها 16».
وأضاف علي صابر «ميكانيكي» : «اشتريت (الكربريتر ) لإحدى المركبات بسعره السابق، ووجدته الآن وصل إلى زيادة تفوق العقل، ودون مبرر؛ مما جعلني أتراجع عن شرائه، وأخبرت صاحب المركبة عن هذا الفرق فطلب مني محاولة إصلاحه، وإعادة تركيبه».
وطالب المستهلكون أحمد، صالح، محسن العطوي، بوقف تلك الارتفاعات التي أصبحت بصفة دورية، مشيرين إلى أن الاحتكار في الاستيراد بات السبب الحقيقي، مقترحين على وزارة التجارة فك حصار الاستيراد على وكلاء معينين وجعل المجال حرا، حتى تكون المنافسة شريفة وعادلة، تسهم في عودة الأسعار إلى سابقها.. مختتمين حديثهم بأن واقع الحال يشير إلى أن الزيادة في أسعار قطع السيارات اليابانية ليست على مستوى مدينة تبوك فحسب بل على مستوى مدن ومناطق المملكة.. بينما يؤكد فرع وزارة التجارة بمنطقة تبوك ممثلا بمديره عادل العنزي، أن الفرع يقوم بجولات ميدانية بشكل مستمر.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي فوق مستوى 9300 بداية جلسة اليوم بسيولة 1.2 مليار ريال 
ارتفع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الأحد أول جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.66%  تعادل 61 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9309 نقطة في الساعة 11:15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 43 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 1.2 مليار ريال من خلال أكثر من 17 ألف صفقة. 
وكان المؤشر العام لسوق الاسهم السعودي قد أنهى جلسة الخميس الماضي مرتفعا بنسبة (0.96%) كاسبا 87.49 نقطة لينهي جلسته على اعتاب مستوى 9250 نقطة، وتحديدا عند 9248.8 نقطة، بينما كان قد أغلق في جلسة الأربعاء عند 9161.33 نقطة، وإغلاق الخميس الماضي هو الأعلى منذ جلسة 8 يوليو 2008 حيث وصل إلى 9293 نقطة.

----------


## Slice

مؤشر "السلع الاستهلاكية" يرصد ارتفاع أسعار 37 سلعة وانخفاض 24 أخرى خلال أسبوع 
رصدت احصائية قام بجمعها موقع "معلومات مباشر"، ارتفاع أسعار 37 سلعة وانخفاض 24 أخرى خلال الأسبوع الممتد للفترة من الأحد 01 جمادى الأولى 1435 هـ إلى الأحد 08 جمادى الأولى 1435 هـ ذلك حسب ما جاء بمؤشر متوسط أسعار السلع الاستهلاكية الخاص بوزارة التجارة والصناعة.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يواصل ارتفاعه بمنتصف اليوم عند 9322 نقطة   
يواصل المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الأحد أول جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إنخفاضاً بنسبة 0.79% تعادل 73 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9322 نقطة في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وجرى تداول أكثر من 247.8 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 6 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 80.6 ألف صفقة

----------


## Slice

مجلس إدارة "وفرة" يوصي بتوزيع نصف ريال للسهم   
أوصى مجلس إدارة شركة وفرة للصناعة والتنمية في جلسته الرابعة بتاريخ 07/05/1435هـ (08/03/2014م) بتوزيع أرباح نقديّة على مساهمي الشركة عن العام 2013م على النحو التالي: 
1.إجمالي المبلغ الموزع 10,000,000 ريال 
2.حصة السهم الواحد 0.5 ريال 
3.نسبة التوزيع من القيمة الأسمية للسهم 5% 
4.أحقية الأرباح لمساهمي الشركة المسجلين لدى مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية (تداول) بنهاية تداول يوم انعقاد الجمعيّة العامّة للشركة التي سيُعلن عن انعقادها لاحقاً

----------


## Slice

13 مارس عمومية "أسمنت الشمالية" للموافقة على توزيع ريال للسهم 
دعا مجلس إدارة شركة أسمنت المنطقة الشمالية السادة المساهمين الذين يملكون 20 سهم فأكثر لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية المقرر عقده في مصنع الشركة في طريف في تمام الساعة 16:00 بتاريخ 12-05-1435 الموافق 13-03-2014 وذلك لمناقشة جدول الأعمال التالي: 
1-الموافقة على تقرير مجلس الإدارة حول نشاط الشركة للعام المالي المنتهي في 31/12/2013م. 
2-التصديق على ما ورد في تقرير مراقب الحسابات عن العام المالي المنتهي في 31/12/2013م. 
3-التصديق على الميزانية العمومية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر عن العام المالي المنتهي في 31/12/2013م. 
4-الموافقة على توصية لجنة المراجعة بشأن اختيار مراجع الحسابات الخارجي لمراجعة القوائم المالية ربع السنوية والسنوية للشركة، وتحديد أتعابه للعام المالي 2014م. 
5-إقرار ما تم توزيعه عن النصف الأول من عام 2013م بواقع 1 ريال للسهم الواحد. 
6-الموافقة على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة بتوزيع أرباح عن النصف الثاني لعام 2013م للسادة المساهمين بواقع 1 ريال للسهم الواحد من الأرباح القابلة للتوزيع حيث ستكون أرباح النصف الثاني مستحقة للمساهمين المقيدين في سجلات الشركة كمالكين للأسهم بنهاية تداول يوم انعقاد الجمعية، على ان يتم الاعلان عن تاريخ توزيع الارباح لاحقا. 
7-الموافقة على صرف مكافأة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بواقع (200) ألف ريال لكل عضو عن السنة المالية المنتهية في تاريخ 31/12/2013م. 
8-الموافقة على تجديد عقد مع عضو مجلس الإدارة شركة عبر المملكة للاستثمار ويمثلها كل من سليمان بن سليم الحربي وسعود بن سعد العريفي ومحمد بن فايز الدرجم لاستئجار مكاتب للشركة في البوابة الاقتصادية -الرياض بمساحة 288 متر وذلك بمبلغ 288,000 ريال ولمدة 12 شهرا. 
9-الموافقة على إبرام عقد بيع مادة الإسمنت السائب لشركة عبر المملكة الوطنية للتعمير المحدودة والمملوكة بشكل غير مباشر لعضو مجلس الإدارة سليمان بن سليم الحربي وذلك ببيع الشركة 100,000 طن من مادة الإسمنت السائب لمدة سنة بمبلغ 312 ريال / طن وذلك بنفس الشروط التعاقدية التي ابرمتها الشركة مع عملائها الاخرين. 
10-الموافقة على إبرام عقد بيع مادة الإسمنت السائب لشركة عبر المملكة السعودية (سبك) والمملوكة بشكل مباشر لعضو مجلس الإدارة سليمان بن سليم الحربي وذلك ببيع الشركة 50,000 طن من مادة الإسمنت السائب لمدة سنة بمبلغ 312 ريال / طن وذلك بنفس الشروط التعاقدية التي ابرمتها الشركة مع عملائها الاخرين. 
11-الموافقة على إبرام عقد بيع مادة الإسمنت السائب لشركة جيستك والمملوكة بشكل غير مباشر لكل من سليمان بن سليم الحربي وسعود بن سعد العريفي ومحمد بن فايز الدرجم وذلك ببيع الشركة 100,000 طن من مادة الإسمنت السائب لمدة سنة بمبلغ 200 ريال / طن وذلك بنفس الشروط التعاقدية التي ابرمتها الشركة مع عملائها الاخرين. 
12-الموافقة على انتخاب السادة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من بين المتقدمين بترشيح أنفسهم لعضوية مجلس الإدارة وذلك لحلول انتهاء دورة المجلس الحالي في 15 مارس 2014م. مع العلم بأن الدورة تبدأ في 16-3-2014م وتنتهي الدورة في 15-3-2017م. علما بأن طريقة التصويت ستكون بالتصويت العادي. 
علما بأن النصاب القانوني لانعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية ( الاجتماع الثاني) يعتبر صحيحا أياً كان عدد الأسهم الممثلة فيه، ولكل مساهم يملك 20 سهم حق الحضور لاجتماع الجمعية العامة، ويرجى من المساهمين الذين يتعذر حضورهم في الموعد المحدد ويرغبون في توكيل غيرهم من المساهمين ممن لهم حق حضور الاجتماع (من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وموظفي الشركة) إرسال التوكيلات اللازمة مصدقة من الغرفة التجارية أو من أحد البنوك أو جهة العمل،

----------


## Slice

عمومية "أسمنت القصيم" توافق على توزيع 2.75 ريال للسهم   
أعلنت شركة اسمنت القصيم عن نتائج اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية والتي عقدت في تمام الساعة 16:00 بتاريخ 05-05-1435 الموافق 06-03-2014 في فندق موفنبيك في مدينة بريده بعد اكتمال النصاب القانوني حيث كانت نتائج التصويت على جدول أعمال الجمعية على النحو التالي: 
1-الموافقة علي ما جاء في تقرير مجلس الأدارة . 
2-التصديق علي الميزانية العمومية للشركة وحساب الأرباح والخسائر للسنة المالية المنتهية في 2013/12/31. 
3-الموافقة علي اقتراح مجلس الأدارة بشأن توزيع الأرباح لسنة 2013م .بواقع (562.50) مليون ريال بنسبة (62.5%) من القيمة الاسمية للسهم وتفاصيلها كما يلي : -247.50 مليون ريال بواقع (2.75) ريال للسهم تم توزيعها عن النصف الأول من عام 2013م. -315 مليون ريال بواقع (3.5) ريال للسهم وذلك للمساهمين المسجلين بسجلات السوق المالية السعودي (تداول ) مركز الايداع بنهاية تداول يوم انعقاد الجمعية العامة حيث تم تحديد يوم الخميس 5/5/1435هــ الموافق 6/3/2014م تاريخا لاستحقاق الارباح وستقوم الشركة بصرف الارباح للنصف الثاني (3.50 ريال/ سهم ) عن طريق التحويل المباشر في حسابات المساهمين أصحاب المحافظ أما المساهمين أصحاب الشهادات فسيتم الصرف المباشر لهم بواسطة السجل المدني للمساهم من جميع فروع البنك السعودي الفرنسي في المملكة وذلك اعتبارا من يوم الأربعاء 25/5/1435 هــ الموافق 26/3/2014 م . 
4-أبراء ذمة أعضاء مجلس الادارة . 
5-ليصبح اعتماد التعاملات البينية بين شركة أسمنت القصيم والأطراف ذوي العلاقة ( شركة الصناعات الاسمنتية المحدودة وشركة دراية المالية ) لعام 2013م واعتماد عقود التعامل للفترة حتى نهاية عام 2014م.. 
6-الموافقة علي تحويل مبلغ 150 مليون ريال من حساب الاحتياطي العام الي حساب الارباح المبقاةالي حساب الارباح المبقاة واعادةاصدار القوائم المالية كما فى 31/12/2013م بما يعكس قرار التحويل . 
7-الموافقة على صرف مبلغ 1.8 مليون ريال مكافأة لاعضاء مجلس الادارة بواقع 200,000 ريال لكل عضو عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31/12/2013م 
8-الموافقة علي تعيين السادة / ديلويت آند توش بكر أبو الخير وشركاه مراجعا لحسابات الشركة للعام المالي 2014 م والربع الاول من عام 2015م من بين المرشحين من قبل لجنة المراجعة .

----------


## Slice

10 أبريل عمومية "الجبس الأهلية" للموافقة على توزيع 80 هلله للسهم 
دعا مجلس إدارة شركة الجبس الأهلية السادة المساهمين الذين يملكون 20 سهم فأكثر لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية المقرر عقده بمشيئة الله تعالى في مقر الشركة بالرياض بعمارتها الكائنة بطريق الامير محمد بن عبدالعزيز (التحلية سابقا) بجوار تقاطع شارع التخصصي في تمام الساعة 16:00 بتاريخ 10-06-1435 الموافق 10-04-2014 وذلك لمناقشة جدول الأعمال التالي: 
1)الموافقة على تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013 . 
2)الموافقة على المركز المالي في 31/12/2013 وقائمة الدخل عن السنة المالية المنتهية في نفس التاريخ . 
3)إبراء ذمة اعضاء مجلس الادارة عن العام المالي 2013 ميلادي . 
4)الموافقة على توزيع الأرباح حسب اقتراح مجلس الإدارة بواقع ثمانون هللـه ( 80 هلله ) للسهم أي 8 % من رأس المال وذلك اعتبارا من الثلاثاء 30/4/2014 ميلادي الموافق 1/7/1435 هجري وسوف تكون أحقية الارباح للمساهمين المالكين لاسهم الشركة يوم اقرار الجمعية لتوزيع الارباح . 
5)أختيار مراجع الحسابات المرشح من قبل لجنة المراجعة لمراجعة حسابات الشركة للعام المالي 2014 ( والبيانات المالية الربع سنوية ) وتحديد أتعابه . 
6)الموافقة على صرف مبلغ 17,589 ريال مكافآة لاعضاء مجلس الادارة لعام 2013 بواقع 2,931 ريال لكل عضو . 
7)اضافة مهام للجنة المراجعة بالاضافة الي المهام السابقة . 
8)المصادقة علي سياسة ومعايير الخاصة بالترشيح لعضوية مجلس الادارة . 
علما بأنه يشترط لصحة انعقاد هذه الجمعية حضور عدد من المساهمين يمثل 50% من رأس المال، ولكل مساهم يملك 20 سهم حق الحضور لاجتماع الجمعية العامة، ويرجى من المساهمين الذين يتعذر حضورهم في الموعد المحدد ويرغبون في توكيل غيرهم من المساهمين ممن لهم حق حضور الاجتماع (من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وموظفي الشركة) إرسال التوكيلات اللازمة مصدقة من الغرفة التجارية أو من أحد البنوك أو جهة العمل،

----------


## Slice

20 سهما بالسوق السعودية تحقق مستويات تاريخية 7 منها تصل لأعلى سعر منذ الإدراج 
حقق 20 سهما بالسوق السعودية ارتفاعات تاريخية وذلك بعد ما شهدت السوق من ارتفاعات متتالية، وصلت بالسوق نفسها إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ 7 يوليو 2008. 
وكان من هذه الأسهم 7 أسهم وصلت أسعارها لأعلى سعر لها منذ الإدارج، مع الأخذ بالاعتبار حداثة إدراج سهم "أسواق المزرعة" وإغلاق "اسواق العثيم" باللون الأحمر. 
بينما كان من بينها 3 أسهم وصلت أسعارها إلى اعلى مستوى لها منذ 2006 وهي: موبايلي ومكة والرياض للتعمير، ووصل سعر سهم "ثمار" إلى أعلى مستوى له منذ 2007، هذا بالإضافة إلى 9 أسهم وصلت أسعارها إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ 2008،  
وكان المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية قد أنهي  تعاملاته أمس الأحد "أولى جلسات الأسبوع" على ارتفاع بلغ 1.1% كاسبا 101.78 نقطة، ليغلق عند 9350.6نقطة، بينما كان قد أنهي جلسة الخميس الماضي عند 9248.82 نقطة، وبذلك يحقق المؤشر مستوى جديد له اليوم، محققا ألعى إغلاق له منذ 7 يوليو 2008. 
وأكد مازن السديري - رئيس الأبحاث بالاستثمار كابيتال - ان أداء المؤشر بالوقت الحالي يؤكد شيء واحد وهو تفوق المقومات الاقتصادية الداخلية على المؤثرات والقلاقل السياسية، والتي منها الأزمة الأوكرانية والتي تفجرت مؤخرا، وأوضح السديري في تصريح خاص لـ معلومات مباشر" أن المؤشرات الاقتصادية الداخلية تحمل بداخلها دلائل على أن كبري الشركات السعودية لا تزال أقل من مستوياتها المستحقة. 
وارتفع من الأسهم أمس 123 سهما مقابل 98 بالجلسة السابقة في حين تراجع 18 سهما مقابل 31 سهما بجلسة الخميس، وظلت بقية الأسهم (18 سهما) مستقرة عند إغلاقاتها في جلسة الخميس، وبذلك كان اتساع السوق إيجابيا وبشكل كبير، وكان الأكثر ارتفاعا الاتحاد التجاري بـ 9.89%، تلاها ثمار بـ 9.84%، ثم مكه للإنشاء بـ 9.62% بينما كان الأكثر تراجعا "أسمنت القصيم" بـ 4.91%، تلاها بروج بـ 2.81%، ووفا للتأمين بـ 2.54%.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يمحو خسائره الصباحية ويكسب 6 نقاط بمنتصف التداولات 
غير المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية إتجاهه بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إرتفاعاً بنسبة 0.06% تعادل 5.87 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9322 نقطة، في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، ليمحو بذلك خسائره التي مني بها في مستهل التعاملات، وجرى تداول أكثر من 283 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 6 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 93 ألف صفقة. 
وكان السوق السعودية قد تراجع فى بداية التداولات بنسبة 0.23% تعادل 21.56 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9329 نقطة

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يتراجع بمستهل تداولات اليوم عند 9329 نقطة 
تراجع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.23%  تعادل 21.56 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9329 نقطة في الساعة 11:10 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 39.6 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 831 مليون ريال من خلال أكثر من 13 ألف صفقة. 
وكان مازن السديري - رئيس الأبحاث بالاستثمار كابيتال - قد أكد أن أداء المؤشر بالوقت الحالي يؤكد شيء واحد وهو تفوق المقومات الاقتصادية الداخلية على المؤثرات والقلاقل السياسية، والتي منها الأزمة الأوكرانية والتي تفجرت مؤخرا، وأوضح السديري في تصريح خاص لـ معلومات مباشر" أن المؤشرات الاقتصادية الداخلية تحمل بداخلها دلائل على أن كبري الشركات السعودية لا تزال أقل من مستوياتها المستحقة. 
وكان 20 سهما بالسوق السعودية، وحسب تقرير لـ "معلومات مباشر" قد حققت ارتفاعات تاريخية وذلك بعد ما شهدته السوق من ارتفاعات متتالية، وصلت بالسوق نفسها إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ 7 يوليو 2008.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يتراجع بمستهل تداولات اليوم عند 9329 نقطة 
تراجع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.23%  تعادل 21.56 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9329 نقطة في الساعة 11:10 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 39.6 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 831 مليون ريال من خلال أكثر من 13 ألف صفقة. 
وكان مازن السديري - رئيس الأبحاث بالاستثمار كابيتال - قد أكد أن أداء المؤشر بالوقت الحالي يؤكد شيء واحد وهو تفوق المقومات الاقتصادية الداخلية على المؤثرات والقلاقل السياسية، والتي منها الأزمة الأوكرانية والتي تفجرت مؤخرا، وأوضح السديري في تصريح خاص لـ معلومات مباشر" أن المؤشرات الاقتصادية الداخلية تحمل بداخلها دلائل على أن كبري الشركات السعودية لا تزال أقل من مستوياتها المستحقة. 
وكان 20 سهما بالسوق السعودية، وحسب تقرير لـ "معلومات مباشر" قد حققت ارتفاعات تاريخية وذلك بعد ما شهدته السوق من ارتفاعات متتالية، وصلت بالسوق نفسها إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ 7 يوليو 2008.

----------


## Slice

الراجحي المالية تعلق على اداء المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية 
علقت الراجحي المالية في تقريرها اليومي على اداء المؤشر العام للسوق السعودي خلال جلسة تداول يوم أمس (الاحد 9 مارس), حيث ارتفع مؤشر تداول بنسبة 1.1% إذ رفعت وكالة فيتش تصنيفها للإقتصاد السعودي إلى مرتبة أعلى، ليغلق المؤشر عند مستوى 9,351 نقطة، وهو أعلى مستوى له في خمس سنوات. 
وكانت حركة الأسهم في السوق إيجابية للغاية عندما أغلقت جميع المؤشرات في المنطقة الخضراء. 
و ارتفع 123 سهماً مقارنة مع انخفاض 18 سهماً فقط. وبقيت قيم التداول مرتفعة لتصل إلى 11.3 مليار ريال. 
 قادت قطاعات البنوك (+1%)، والاتصالات (+1.7%)، والتجزئة (+2.3%) و التطوير العقاري (+2.7%) مكاسب المؤشر. وشملت المكاسب قطاعات أخرى كالزراعة (+1.3%)، والطاقة (+3%) والنقل (+1.7%). وكانت أسواق المزرعة على قائمة الرابحين محققة مكاسب بنسبة 5.9%.  
الأخبار الرئيسية 
سبكيم التابعة تكمل 77% من مشروع البولي بيوتيلين ترفتاليت: قالت الشركة السعودية العالمية (سبكيم) أن شركتها التابعة شركة سبكيم للبتروكيماويات انجزت 77%  من أعمال البناء لمشروع البولي بيوتيلين ترفتاليت. ومن المرجح ان يدشن بدء التشغيل التجريبي خلال الربع الرابع من عام 2014. (مباشر) 
إسمنت المدينة تستأنف العمل في أفران الكلنكر: قالت إسمنت المدينة في بيان نشر على موقع تداول أن أفران الكلنكر عادت للعمل مساء يوم الجمعة، من خلال استخدام البدائل إلى أن تم إصلاح وحدة توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية التي اشتعلت فيها النيران في وقت مبكر الأسبوع الماضي. (مباشر)  
 نظره على الأسواق العالمية 
ليس هناك الكثير من البيانات الاقتصادية الهامة والقادمة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هذا الأسبوع.  
بعض المؤشرات المهمة مقرر صدورها هذا الأسبوع وتشمل مبيعات التجزئة في شهر فبراير وبيانات مطالبات البطالة و التي ستصدر في يوم الخميس. وسيكون المستثمرين على موعد مع مؤشر ثقة المستهلك يوم الجمعة والذي من المتوقع أن يرتفع هامشياً.   
في أوربا، سيفصح عن بيانات الميزان التجاري في المانيا، في حين سوف يعلن عن بيانات الإنتاج الصناعي والتصنيع في المملكة المتحدة  يوم الثلاثاء.  
ومن المقرر أن تصدر بيانات الإنتاج الصناعي في منطقة اليورو يوم الأربعاء،  يتبعها التقرير الشهري للبنك المركزي الأوربي بشأن الوضع الإقتصادي السائد في المنطقة يوم الخميس. 
تتداول الأسواق الآسيوية على خسائر كبيرة هذا الصباح، بسبب البيانات الضعيفة من الصين واليابان. ويتداول مؤشر نيكاي 225 على انخفاض بنسبة 1.1% وذلك بعد انخفاض تقديرات الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للربع الرابع من 2013 في اليابان إلى 0.2% من 0.3% في وقت سابق. وانخفض مؤشر شنغهاي المركب بنسبة 1.7% بعد تراجع ما نسبته 18% من الصادرات في شهر فبراير. 
كانت أسواق دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي متباينة يوم الأحد، حيث أغلقت أربعة أسواق في المنطقة الحمراء بينما أغلقت الأسواق المتبقية في المنطقة الخضراء. وقادت أسواق الإمارات العربية المتحدة الخسائر حيث انخفض سوق أبوظبي وسوق دبي بنسبة 0.4% و 0.3% على التوالي. وارتفع سوق قطر بنسبة 0.3%، بينما أغلق سوق الكويت على ارتفاع طفيف بنسبة 0.1%.

----------


## Slice

المؤشر السعودي يخسر 6 نقاط.. ومحلل مالي: السوق عند أعلى مكرراته وبانتظار عملية تصحيح 
"تاسي" يخالف الأسواق الخليجية ليلتقط أنفاسه بعد ارتفاع لأربع جلسات متتالية 
أنهى المؤشر العام لسوق الاسهم السعودي "تاسي" جلسته اليوم متراجعا بنسبة طفيفة (0.07%) خاسرا 6.82 نقطة لينهي جلسته عند 9343.78 نقطة، بينما كان قد أغلق أمس عند 9350.60 نقطة، وبذلك يلتقط المؤشر أنفاسه بعد ارتفاعه لأربع جلسات متتالية حقق فيها مكاسب بلغت 330.6 نقطة بنسبة ارتفاع 3.7%. 
وحول أداء المؤشر أكد عبد الله البراك – محلل مالي – أن السوق السعودي الآن يتداول عند مكرر ربحية يعتبر الأعلى له في المتوسط، حيث يتداول عند 18 أو 18.5 مرة، بينما في السابق كان يتداول عند 17 مرة تقريبا. 
وأشار البراك في تصريح خاص بـ "معلومات مباشر" إلى أن المنطقة التي بها المؤشر حاليا هي منطقة صعبة، حيث يواجه مقاومة شرسة، متوقعا أن يشهد المؤشر خلال الفترة المقبلة عملية جني أرباح أو عملية تصحيح. منوها على أننا نشهد حاليا الاتجاه نحو شركات التأمين والشركات الصغيرة، والتي غالبا ما يتبعها عمليات التصحيح. 
وتوقع البراك أن تحقق شركات السوق السعودية نموا في أرباحها في العام 2014 بنسبة 11% إلا أنه يرى أن ذلك سيكون بفضل دخول أرباح البنك الأهلي التجاري والتي تقدر بـ 7 مليار ريال. 
وكان 20 سهما بالسوق السعودية، وحسب تقرير لـ "معلومات مباشر" قد حققت ارتفاعات تاريخية وذلك بعد ما شهدته السوق من ارتفاعات متتالية، وصلت بالسوق نفسها إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ 7 يوليو 2008، حسب إغلاقات أمس. 
وجاء أداء المؤشر السعودي مخالفا لاتجاه الأسواق الخليجية ولليوم الثاني على التوالي، حيثو بينما كان متراجعة هي أمس كان مرتفعا، وتراجع اليوم بينما اللون الأخضر يلغب على أدائها، حيث نجحت 4 من مؤشرات أسواق المال الخليجية أن ترتفع بصدارة المؤشر البحريني بنسبة 1.18% وتبعه ارتفاع مؤشر سوق قطر بنسبة 0.59% كما ارتفع مؤشر سوق دبي 0.22% وكان مؤشر سوق مسقط في آخر قائمة مؤشرات الأسواق الخليجية المرتفعة بنسبة 0.07%. بينما لم يتراجع سوى مؤشري سوق أبو ظبي بـ 1.01% والسوق الكويتي بـ 0.32%. 
أما عن حركة التداولات وعلى الرغم من تراجع السيولة إلا أن السيولة الداخلة "شرائية" كانت بحدود 52% مقابل سيولة خارجة "بيعية" بـ 48%، وبلغت قيم تداولات اليوم 11.2 مليار ريال، وهي تقل عن قيم تداولات أمس (11.3 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 0.61%، بينما تزيد عن متوسط قيم التداولات الأسبوعية (10.4 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 7.65%، كذلك تزيد عن متوسط قيم التداولات الشهرية (7.88 مليار ريال) بنسبة 42.18%. 
وتراجعت أحجام التداولات اليوم إلى 463 مليون سهم، وهي تقل عن تداولات أمس (473 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 2.2%، بينما تزيد عن متوسط أحجام التداول الأسبوعية (398 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 16.28%، كما تزيد عن متوسط أحجام التداولات الشهرية (298 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 55.2%، وكانت أحجام التداولات قد وصلت أمس إلى أعلى مستوى لها منذ أكثر من عام ونصف، وتحديدا منذ جلسة 16 يونيو 2012 حيث وصلت حينها إلى 522 مليون سهم. 
واقتسمت القطاعات المنطقتين الحمراء والخضراء وكانت الغلبة للأولى منهما، حيث ارتفعت 7 قطاعات بينما تراجعت 8 آخرى، وكان الأكثر تراجعا التطوير العقاري بـ 2.61%، والذي ارتفع في آخر 4 جلسات قبل جلسة اليوم 9.8% كاسبا 566 نقطة متفوقا بذلك على أداء المؤشر العام، تلاه الطاقة بـ 1.13% والفنادق بـ 0.99%، ولعى الجانب الآخر كان الأكثر ارتفاعا الزراعة بـ 1.11%، تلاه التجزئة بـ 1.06%، والنقل بـ 0.86%. 
وكان اتساع السوق اليوم سلبيا، حيث ارتفعت أسهم 58 شركة مقابل 123 شركة أمس، بينما تراجع 75 سهما مقابل 18 سهما أمس. 
وجاء على رأس الشركات المرتفعة اليوم وفرة بـ 6.01%، وكان مجلس إدارتها قد أوصي يتوزيعات نقدية بـ 50 هللة للسهم، تلاها الشرقية للتنمية 5.94%، ثم هرفي بـ 4.97%. 
وفي الجهه المقابلة كانت الأسهم الأكثر تراجعا اليوم هي: سهم "الاتحاد التجاري" بنسبة 4.15%، تلاه مكة للإنشاء بـ 4.09%، ثم دار الأركان بـ 4%. 
وكان "دار الأركان" في صدارة الأسهم الأنشط من حيث الأحجام والقيم بـ 1.13 مليار ريال، و94.5 مليون سهم، تلاه في القيم مصرف الإنماء بـ 763 مليون ريال، ثم كيان بـ 647.9 مليون ريال، بينما تلاها في الأحجام زين بـ 47.9 مليون سهم، ومصرف الإنماء بـ 42 مليون سهم.

----------


## Slice

"زين السعودية" تتصدر الشركات في التغيرات الإدارية وتعين رئيسين في أقل من عام  
تعتبر شركة "زين السعودية " من أكثر الشركات المدرجة من حيث التغيرات بمجلس إدارتها، حيث غيرت خمسة رؤساء تنفيذيين وثلاثة رؤساء لمجلس الإدارة وثلاثة أعضاء منتدبين خلال آخر خمس سنوات، وتناوب على منصب الرئيس التنفيذي كل من: مروان الأحمدي، وسعد البراك، وخالد العمر، فريزر كيرلي، وأخيرا حسان قباني. 
أما منصب العضو المنتدب فشغله، كل من سعد البراك، وخالد العمر، وحاليا نبيل سلامة. 
بينما وفي منصب رئيس مجلس الإدارة ثلاث، وهم: الأمير حسام بن سعود بن عبد العزيز، ثم فهد بن إبراهيم الدغيثر الذي تم تعيينه العام الماضي و فرحان بن نايف الفيصل الجرباء، والذي أعلنت الشركة عن تعيينه أمس. 
وبذلك تكون الشركة قد عينت رئيسين لمجلس إدارتها في أقل من عام، حيث كانت الشركة قد أعلنت في 23 مارس 2013 عن تعيين "الدغيثر" بينما أعلنت أمس 10 مارس الجاري عن تعيين "فرحان الجرباء" كرئيس لها.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يمحو خسائره الصباحية ويكسب 25 نقطة بمنتصف التداولات  
غير المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية من اتجاهه بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الثلاثاء ثالث جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إرتفاعاً بنسبة 0.27% تعادل 25 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9369 نقطة، في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. ليمحو بذلك خسائره الصياحية، وجرى تداول أكثر من 196.7 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 5 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 81 ألف صفقة. 
وكان المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية قد تراجع في مستهل التعاملات بنسبة 0.18%  تعادل 16.90 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9326 نقطة.

----------


## Slice

صفقات خاصة في سوق الأسهم السعودية بقيمة 65 مليون ريال 
تم تنفيذ صفقات خاصة بالسوق السعودية اليوم الثلاثاء 11 مارس 2014  على كل من "التموين" و "هرفي للأغذية" و "الخليج للتدريب" و "الحكير" و "جرير" و "الطيار" بقيمة إجمالية 64,736,340 ريال، وتمت الصفقات على 595,064 سهم.

----------


## Slice

33 ألف مستثمر جديد بالسوق السعودية بالنصف الثاني 2013 ما يقرب من نصفهم نساء 
تقرير حديث لهية سوق المال السعودية ارتفاع عدد الأفراد المستثمرين الأفراد بالسوق السعودية في نهاية العام 2013 إلى 4.33 مليون فرد مقابل 4.29 مليون فرد بناهية النصف الأول من العام ذاته، وبذلك يكون قد دخل إلى سوق الأسهم 32.86 ألف مستثمر جديد، كان 14.48 ألف منهم من النساء وبنسبة 44%، بينما كان النسبة الباقية للرجال وهي تعادل 66% أو 18.37 ألف فرد. 
وتراجعت المحافظ الاستثمارية للأفراد بالسوق من 7.9 مليون محفظة إلى 7.7 مليون بنهاية 2013 وبنسبة تراجع 1.95% عن النصف الأول من العام، وهو ما يعني خروج 154.5 ألف محفظو في النصف الأخير من العام. 
وبشكل عام وحسب التقرير الذي أصدرته هيئة السوق للمرة الأولى فقد ارتفع عدد المستثمرين السعوديين الأفراد إلى 2.58 مليون فرد بنهاية النصف الثاني من العام 2013 مقابل 2.29 مليون فرد بنهاية النصف الأول من العام نفسه، وبنسبة ارتفاع 12%، وزادات استثماراتهم من 548.3 مليار ريال إلى 601 مليار ريال وبنسبة 10%. 
بينما وفي الوقت ذاته تراجع عدد المستثمرين الأفراد من الخليجيين إلى 1.55 ألف فرد مقابل 1.56 ألف فرد، كام تراجع عدد الأفراد المقيمين من 8.7 ألف إلى 8.4 ألف فرد وبنسبة تراجع 3%. 
وفي الوقت ذاته نجد أن عدد الشركات المستثمرة في السوق قد ارتفاع بنهاية العام 2013 بنسبة 40% وزاد عدد الجهات الحكومية وشبه الحكومية بـ 15%، كذلك زاد عدد الصناديق بـ 24%، وارتفع عدد عمليات اتفاقيات المبادلة بنسبة 66%. 
وحسب تقرير سابق بلغت قيمة عمليات شراء "الأفراد" بالسوق السعودية 101.21 مليار ريال (87.34%) وذلك خلال العام 2013، فيما بلغت قيمة عمليات البيع 105.70 مليار ريال سعودي (91.21%). وبلغت قيمة عمليات شراء "المؤسسات" 12.99 مليار ريال سعودي (11.21%)، فيما بلغت قيمة عمليات البيع 9.06 مليار ريال سعودي (7.82%). وبلغت قيمة عمليات شراء "المستثمر السعودي" 110.67 مليار ريال سعودي (95.50%)، فيما بلغت قيمة عمليات البيع 111 مليار ريال سعودي (95.78%).

----------


## بسام العبيد

بارك الله فيك جهد مميز وجبار الف شكر

----------


## Slice

> بارك الله فيك جهد مميز وجبار الف شكر

 شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم على ردك الطيب

----------


## Slice

عمليات جني أرباح طفيفة بالسوق السعودي.. ومحلل اقتصادي: المؤشر في مفترق طرق  
يعود للسير في ركاب الأسواق الخليجية مسجلا أقل التراجعات بينها 
أنهى المؤشر العام لسوق الاسهم السعودي "تاسي" جلسته اليوم متراجعا بنسبة طفيفة (0.04%) خاسرا 3.44 نقطة لينهي جلسته عند 9351.11 نقطة، بينما كان قد أغلق أمس عند 9354.55 نقطة، وعلى الرغم من إغلاقه بالمنطقة الحمراء إلا أنه استطاع الحفاظ على مستوى 9350 نقطة، وذلك وسط مواصلة السيولة انحسارها وبشكل ملحوظ، حيث جاءت قيم التداولات ولليوم الثاني على التوالي دون الـ 9 مليارات ريال. 
وحول اداء المؤشر اليوم أكد طارق الماضي - الكاتب والمحلل الاقتصادي - أن هناك ومنذ ثلاث جلسات إشارات على أن هناك موجة جني أرباح، حيث وفي جلسة اليوم وأمس يشهد المؤشر عملية جنى أرباح قبل منتصف الجلسة إلا أن المؤشر يستطيع أن يتفادى ذلك قبل نهاية الجلسة، ويرى الماضي في تصريحات لـ "معلومات مباشر" أن السوق الآن في مفترق طرق، فإما أن يستطيع الارتفاع غدا وبداية الأسبوع المقبل، وإلا سيدخل في عملية جني أرباح قوية، حيث إن الأكثر جرأة بين المستثمرين هم فقط الموجودين حاليا بالسوق، بينما الأقل فقد خرجوا خلال الجلسات الماضية. 
وللمرة الأولى منذ ثلاث جلسات، يحذو المؤشر السعودي حذو الأسواق الخليجية الأخرى التي ترنحت مؤشراتها في حركة تصحيحية في ظل غياب المحفزات وتراجع شهية الشراء لدي المتعاملين، وتراجعت المؤشرات الخليجية اليوم بقيادة سوق دبي الذي سجل مؤشره العام تراجعًا بنحو 3.81% فيما تراجع مؤشر أبو ظبي 2.77% والبحرين 0.92% والكويت 0.22%، ليكون بذلك المؤشر السعودي هو أقل التراجعات. 
أما عن حركة التداولات فقد تراجعت وبشكل ملحوظ، فبلغت قيم تداولات اليوم 8.77 مليار ريال، وهي تقل عن قيم تداولات أمس (8.97 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 2.2%، كما تقل عن متوسط قيم التداولات الأسبوعية (10.57 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 16.97%، بينما تزيد عن متوسط قيم التداولات الشهرية (8.2 مليار ريال) بنسبة 6.48%. 
وتراجعت أحجام التداولات اليوم إلى 311.2 مليون سهم، وهي تقل عن تداولات أمس (320.76 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 2.96%، كما تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداول الأسبوعية (404.9 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 23.15%، كذلك تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداولات الشهرية (313.9 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 0.89%. 
وارتفع من القطاعات اليوم 6 قطاعات فقط بينما تراجعت القطاعات التسعة الباقية، وكان الأكثر ارتفاعا "الزراعة" بـ 0.88%، وكان الأكثر ارتفاعا أمس، تلاه اليوم التأمين بـ 0.61%، والمصارف بـ 0.45%، بينما كان الأكثر تراجعا الفنادق بـ 1.5%، تلاه النقل بـ 0.93%، وكان قد تراجع أمس بـ 0.57%، ثم الاتصالات بـ 0.74%، والبتروكيماويات بـ 0.46%. 
وكان اتساع السوق اليوم سلبيا، حيث ارتفعت أسهم 57 شركة مقابل 71 شركة أمس، بينما تراجع 85 سهما مقابل 61 سهما أمس. 
وجاء على رأس الشركات المرتفعة اليوم بنك البلاد بـ 9.52%، تلاه ميدغلف بـ 4.78%، وصادرات بـ 4.21%. 
وفي الجهه المقابلة كانت الأسهم الأكثر تراجعا اليوم عذيب للاتصالات بـ 3.33%، تلاها ساسكو بـ 2.17%، والورق بـ 1.76%. 
وجاءت "عذيب للاتصالات" على رأس الشركات الأكثر نشاطا بالإحجام والقيم، بأحجام بلغت 39.9 مليون سهم، وقيم تداولات بـ 654.6 مليون ريال، تلاه مصرف الإنماء بأحجام 30.77 مليون سهم، وقيم تداولات 556 مليون ريال.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يواصل إنخفاضه بمنتصف اليوم عند 9323 نقطة 
يواصل المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الأربعاء رابع جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إنخفاضاً بنسبة 0.33% تعادل 31.18 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9323 نقطة في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وجرى تداول أكثر من 175 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 4.5 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 79 ألف صفقة

----------


## Slice

معدل التضخم السعودي يواصل تراجعه للشهر الثالث على التوالي ويسجل 2.8% في فبراير 
سجل مؤشر الرقم القياسي العام لتكلفة المعيشة 128.8 نقطة، وذلك لشهر فبرايرعام 2014  ومقارنة بنظيره من العام السابق سجل المؤشر ارتفاعا بنسبة 2.8% بسبب الارتفاع الذي شهدته الأقسام الرئيسية المكونة للرقم القياسي لتكلفة المعيشة في مؤشراتها القياسية، وذلك وفقاً لسنة الأساس 2007م، ويواصل بذلك التضخم تراجعه للشهر الثالث على التوالي، وسط توقعات بان يكون العام 2014 نهاية الموجة الرابعة من الضغوط التضخمية التي واجهتها المملكة خلال الفترة منذ 1989 وحتى نهاية العام 2013. 
وحسب بيانات لمصلحة الإحصاءات العامة والمعلومات، سجلت مؤشرات أسعار جميع المجموعات الرئيسية المكونة للرقم القياسي لتكلفة المعيشة ارتفاعا في فبراير2014 مقارنة بالشهر المقابل من العام الماضي، باستثناء "النقل" والذي تراجع بنسبة 2.67%، و"السلع والخدمات المتنوعة" وبنسبة 0.42%، و "الملابس والأحذية" بـ 0.38%، وكانت المجموعات الثلاثة قد سجلت تراجعات في شهر يناير الماضي، وكان على رأس المجموعات المرتفعة "التبغ" بـ 6.39%،  و"التأثيث وتجهيزات المنزل" بنسبة 6.18%، ثم "الأغذية والمشروبات" بنسبة 4.59%، وكانت  المجموعات الثلاثة الأكثر ارتفاعا في يناير.

----------


## Slice

رئيس الأبحاث بالمشرق العقارية: ارتفاع المؤشر العقاري مبني على خروج سيولة من سوق الأسهم 
شهدت قيمة التداولات بالسوق العقارية السعودية حالة من الارتفاع الملحوظ خلال الفترة الماضية، حيث ارتفعت في خمس من المدن الكبرى بنسبة 26% تقريبا خلال الأسبوع الماضي فقط، بينما شهدت حركة التداول على أسهم العقارات بسوق الأسهم هدوءا نسبيا في نفس الفترة، وحول العلاقة بين السوقين، أكد معاوية الدوسري - مسئول الأبحاث ومعلومات الأسواق بشركة المشرق العقارية - أن العلاقة بين السوقية هي علاقة عكسية جداً شاملة وكبيرة، حيث يعتمد المستثمرون بالعقارات بالأساس على ما يحققونه من أرباح من سوق الأسهم، حيث وبمجرد ما يحقق المستثمر أرباحا بسوق الأسهم يتوجه مباشرة للاستثمار في العقارات، لمدة أربعة أو خمسة أشهر، ثم يبيع العقار، ويعود مرة أخرى للأسهم، وهكذا خلال العام. 
وحول توسع المصارف في مجال الإقراض العقاري، وتأثير ذلك على قطاع العقارات بالمملكة، وما إذا كان من الممكن أن تتكرر أزمة الرهن العقاري الأمريكية بالسعودية، أكد الدوسري في حوار له مع "معلومات مباشر" أن السوق العقاري بالمملكة محكم بشكل كبير جدا، أما السوق العقاري في الولايات المتحدة فهو سوق حر لا حدود له، مؤكدا ان كثرة الشركات التي تقدم خدمات الدعم للقطاع العقاري كثيرة جدا، ولذغا فهي تمثل جزء لا يتجزأ من المصححات في السوق العقاري، وهي ذاتها تمثل حماية للمجال بالمملكة. 
وكانت مبيعات الوحدات السكنية الجاهزة وخصوصا الفيللات، قد شهدت الفترة الماضية نشاطا ملحوظا، وحول هذا النشاط أوضح الدوسري لـ "معلومات مباشر" أن هذا لا يدل أبدا على مؤشرات لطفرة بالسوق، منوها على أن السوق العقارية لا تزال حتى الآن شحيحة في تسليم العقارات الجاهزة، حيث لا تزال هذه عقبة أمام المطورين العقاريين، حيث المطور العقاري يبدأ في العشرات من الوحدات ولكن ما يتم تسليمه هو عدد محدود جدا من تلك الوحدات. 
وعن إطلاق الحكومة الأسبوع الماضي بوابة إسكان، وعن البرامج الحكومية التي تم الإعلان عنها وإن لم يتم البدء في تطبيقها، يرى الدوسري أن وزير الإسكان يعمل جهده لتقديم كل جديد، ويلقي في الوقت ذاته على الوزارة والقائمين على تلك المشروعات من المطورين العقاريين، حيث لا يوجد تعاون بشكل صحيح بين الاثنين، وهو ما لابد من تصحيحه لكي تتم الفائدة من تلك البرامج على الوجه المرجو منها. 
وكانت تقارير صحفية قد أشارت إلى أن سوق العقار في السعودية تشهد نشاطا في مبيعات الوحدات السكنية الجاهزة وخصوصا الفيللات التي تقع على مساحات تراوح من 200 إلى 300 متر وتقع في النطاق العمراني وقريبة من الخدمات وتتراوح أسعارها من 900 ألف ريال إلى إلى مليوني ريال بحسب المساحة. 
وتعتبر السعودية أكبر سوق عقارية في منطقة الخليج، وتحتاج إلى 200 ألف وحدة سكنية بشكل سنوي، وتعمل الحكومة من خلال وزارة الإسكان إلى بناء 500 ألف وحدة سكنية بقيمة 250 مليار ريال (66.6 مليار دولار)، في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه دخول شركات تطوير عقاري بشكل مرتفع خلال الفترة الماضية. 
ووفقا لإحصاءات وزارة التخطيط يقدر الطلب على بنحو 1.25 مليون وحدة سكنية خلال فترة خطة التنمية التاسعة (2010 - 2014)، وتقدر مساحة الأراضي اللازمة لإقامة تلك الوحدات بنحو 350 مليون متر مربع، بينما يتوقع أن ينمو حجم الطلب ليفوق 4 مليون وحدة سكنية بحلول عام 2024. 
وسجل المؤشر العقاري العام والصادر من وزارة العدل ارتفاعا في إجمالي القيمة للمؤشر في خمس مدن بلغت نسبته (25.62%) خلال أسبوع بالمقارنة مع ما تم تسجيلة خلال الأسبوع السابق.

----------


## Slice

هيئة السوق المالية :شراء "حق الأولوية" يمنح المستثمر فرصة الاكتتاب في زيادة رأس المال ولا يعني تملك السهم 
دعت هيئة السوق المالية  المتعاملين في السوق المالية إلى مطالعة آلية إدراج وتداول حقوق الأولوية كورقة مالية للشركات المدرجة والتي أتاحتها الهيئة كمنتج جديد في السوق.  
وتتسم الآلية بتعويض المساهم المستحق عن الانخفاض الحاصل في قيمة محفظته الاستثمارية الناتج عن تعديل سعر السهم بعد موافقة الجمعية العامة غير العادية  للشركة على زيادة رأس المال.  
ويكون هذا التعويض من خلال إيداع حقوق الأولوية كأوراق مالية في محافظ المستثمرين المقيدين في سجلات الشركة في نهاية يوم انعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية؛ إذ إن قيمة حقوق الأولوية التي ستودَع مباشرة في محافظ المستثمرين بعد انعقاد الجمعية سوف تعادل الانخفاض الحاصل في قيمة أسهمهم.  
يجدر بالذكر أن هذه الحقوق لن تظهر في المحفظة كقيمة بل كعدد. 
كذلك تتميز الآلية بإتاحة خيارات للمساهمين المستحقين تتمثل في بيع كامل حقوق  الأولوية الممنوحة لهم أو بالاكتتاب بكامل هذه الحقوق، أو ببيع جزء منها والحصول على السيولة اللازمة للاكتتاب بالجزء الآخر. 
إضافة إلى ما ذكر، تعمل الآلية على تعويض أصحاب حقوق الأولوية الذين لم يمارسوا حقهم في الاكتتاب، وعلى تعزيز الشفافية في أسعار أسهم الشركة المصدرة للحقوق، وتوفير آلية أكثر تماشياً مع الأسواق المالية العالمية.  
إن من شأن الآلية إتاحة الفرصة لإيجاد منتج جديد في السوق المالية يعمل على توفير حجم أكبر من السيولة المتداولة وتعزيز عمق السوق. 
وتُعدّ حقوق الأولوية أوراقاً مالية قابلة للتداول، تعطي حاملها أحقية الاكتتاب في الأسهم الجديدة المطروحة عند اعتماد الزيادة في رأس المال، وتعتبر هذه الأوراق حقاً مكتسباً لجميع المساهمين المقيدين في سجلات الشركة نهاية يوم انعقاد الجمعية العامة غير العادية.  
وفي هذا الجانب، توضح الهيئة أن شراء حق الأولوية لا يمثل تملكاً للسهم بل يمنح المشتري حق الاكتتاب في زيادة رأس المال، إلى جانب المساهمين المقيدين في سجلات الشركة يوم انعقاد الجمعية العامة. 
مِن هنا تأتي أهمية إطلاع المستثمرين على كل تفاصيل آلية تداول وإدراج حقوق الأولوية، وطريقة عملها، مع ضرورة الإلمام بكل العوامل المؤثرة فيها؛ للتأكد من أن أي قرار استثماري سيكون مبنياً على وعي وإدراك كاملين. 
ووفق آلية تداول وادراج حقوق الأولوية، يتم بعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية غير العادية والموافقة على زيادة رأسمال الشركة تعديل سعر السهم، وإيداع حقوق الأولوية كأوراق مالية في المحافظ الخاصة بالمساهمين المقيدين، وستظهر الحقوق في محافظ المساهمين المقيدين تحت رمز جديد خاص بحقوق الأولوية، ولن يُسمح بتداول هذه الحقوق أو الاكتتاب فيها إلا عند بداية الاكتتاب.  
وتتكون آلية تداول حقوق الأولوية من مرحلتين: 
•المرحلة الأولى: وتشمل فترة تداول الحقوق، وتستمر ثمانية أيام عمل (أيام تداول)، ويمكن خلالها للمساهمين المقيدين وغير المقيدين تداول الحقوق. يشار إلى أن السوق المالية (تداول) سوف تعلن يومياً السعر الإرشادي  لتداول الحق والذي يتم تحديثه كل خمس دقائق. ويمثل السعر الارشادي الفرق بين القيمة السوقية لسهم الشركة خلال فترة التداول وسعر الطرح. 
وتتزامن فترة تداول الحقوق مع الاكتتاب في الأسهم الجديدة، ويقتصر الاكتتاب في الأسهم الجديدة في هذه المرحلة على المساهمين المقيدين في حدود حقوق الأولوية التي ستودَع في محافظهم بعد انعقاد الجمعية. وتستمر هذه المرحلة مدة 10 أيام تقويمية (بإمكان المستثمر الاكتتاب خلال عطلة نهاية الاسبوع الأولى). 
•المرحلة الثانية: وتبدأ بعد الانتهاء من المرحلة الأولى وتستمر ثلاثة أيام عمل، ويُسمح فيها لجميع حملة حقوق الأولوية في هذه المرحلة بالاكتتاب سواءً أكانوا من المساهمين المقيدين أم ممن اشتروا هذه الحقوق خلال فترة تداولها.   
وإذا تبقى أسهم لم يتم الاكتتاب بها في المرحلتين الأولى والثانية (إن وجدت)، فسوف تباع هذه الاسهم بحسب المعايير التي تحددها نشرة الإصدار. 
وتؤكد هيئة السوق المالية أن آلية ادراج وتداول حقوق الأولية تأتي ضمن إطار  العمل على إعطاء المستثمر مزيداً من المرونة ومنحه عدداً من الخيارات لاستخدام حقوق الأولوية (الاكتتاب بها أو بيع جزء منها أو بيعها كاملة)، وتعزيز الشفافية.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يواصل إنخفاضه بمنتصف اليوم عند 9374 نقطة 
يواصل المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إنخفاضاً بنسبة 0.05% تعادل 4.51 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9374 نقطة في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وجرى تداول أكثر من 127 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 3 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 60.8 ألف صفقة

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يتراجع بمستهل اليوم عند 9361 نقطة 
تراجع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.19%  تعادل 17.49 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9361 نقطة في الساعة 11:10 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 19.7 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 464 مليون ريال من خلال أكثر من 8.6 ألف صفقة. 
وكان محمد الشميمري - المستشار المالي ومدير مكتب الشميمري للاستشارات - قد توقع في حوار له مع "راديو  مباشر " أن يشهد السوق السعودي أداء سلبيا ليستهدف المؤشر مستوى الدعم 9290 نقطة. 
وأنهي المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية تعاملاته أمس على تراجع طفيف بلغ 0.08% خاسرا 7.21 نقطة، ليغلق عند 9378.87 نقطة، بينما كان قد أنهي جلسة الخميس الماضي عند 9386.08 نقطة، وعلى الرغم من التراجع إلا أن المؤشر استطاع الحفاظ على مستوى 9350 نقطة، وللجلسة الرابعة على التوالي. وكان تراجع المؤشر العام أمس بضغط من قطاعي التطوير العقاري والبتروكيماويات.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودية تتراجع 0.2% بمستهل التداولات.. و4 اسحقاقات نقدية وعينية اليوم 
استهل المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية تداولات اليوم على تراجع ليصل عند الساعة 11.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة إلى 9296.07 نقطة متراجعا بنسبة 0.24%، خاسرا 22.56 نقطة، بقيم تداولات بلغت 754.8 مليون ريال تمت تنفيذها في 30 مليون سهم من خلال 12.25 ألف صفقة. وبذلك يتنازل المؤشر عن مستوى 9300 نقطة، وهو المستوى الذي كان من المتوقع في حال الحفاظ عليه مواصلة الارتفاع. 
وينتظر المتداولون اليوم 4 استحقاقات جديدة أثنان منها نقدية لكل من مجموعة سامبا و أميانتيت العربية، واثنان عينية "منحة" وهما لمجموعة سامبا المالية ومجموعة الطيار للسفر. 
وكان المؤشر العام لسوق الأسهم السعودي قد أغلق أمس متراجعا بنسبة (0.14%) خاسرا 13.06 نقطة لينهي جلسته عند 9318.63 نقطة، وبذلك واصل المؤشر تراجعه لليوم الرابع على التوالي، إلا أنه ورغم ذلك استطاع الحفاظ على مستوى 9300 نقطة. 
وحول أداء المؤشر أمس أكد طلال الهذال - محلل أبحاث أول بالاستثمار كابيتال - أن الفترة الحالية تشهد عملية ترتيب مراكز وإعادة هيكلة المحافظ من قبل المستثمرين، وذلك قبل الإعلان عن نتائج الشركات بالربع الأول من العام الحالي، أما عن التراجعات الحالية فهي في الغالب نتيجة عمليات نهاية الأحقية للشركات، متوقعا أن يشهد المؤشر حالة من التذبذب حول مستوى 9300 نقطة، وذلك تبعا للتوقعات من قبل شركات الأبحاث لنتائج أعمال الشركات. 
وعن الأسهم فقد ارتفع منها 30 سهما مقابل تراجع 89 سهما، واستقر 38 سهما عند إغلاقات أمس في أول ربع ساعة من تداولات اليوم.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يواصل تراجعه عند منتصف تداولات اليوم ويخسر 35 نقطة 
يواصل المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الخميس آخر جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً إنخفاضاً بنسبة 0.37% تعادل 34 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9284 نقطة في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وجرى تداول أكثر من 144 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 3.9 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 66.9 ألف صفقة. 
وكان المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية قد استهل تداولات اليوم على تراجع ليصل عند الساعة 11.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة إلى 9296.07 نقطة متراجعا بنسبة 0.24%، خاسرا 22.56 نقطة.

----------


## Slice

ارتفاع طفيف للسوق السعودي.. ومحلل مالي: على المستثمرين التركيز على شركات العوائدارتفاع طفيف للسوق السعودي.. ومحلل مالي: على المستثمرين التركيز على شركات العوائد 
المؤشر يغلق فوق مستوى 9400 لليوم الثاني على التوالي 
أنهى المؤشر العام لسوق الأسهم السعودي "تاسي" جلسته اليوم مرتفعا بنسبة طفيفة (0.04%) كاسبا 4 نقاط فقط لينهي جلسته عند 9429.21 نقطة، بينما كان قد أغلق أمس عند 9425.21 نقطة، وعلى الرغم من الارتفاع الطفيف للمؤشر اليوم إلا انه يؤكد تواجده فوق مستوى 9400 نقطة والذي نجح في الإغلاق فوقه أمس وللمرة الأولي من العام 2008. 
وانتهت اليوم  استحقاقات نقدية لاثنين من الشركات وهما: "الجوف الزراعية" و"سافكو" واستحقاق عيني لشركة "الجوف الزراعية"، وذلك في حالة انعقاد عموميات تلك الشركات، بالإضافة إلى توزيع نقدي بواقع 80 هللة للسهم في بنك الرياض، وهو ما يعني سيولة نقدية في أيدي المستثمرين. 
وحول أداء المؤشر العام اليوم أكد على الجعفري - مستشار مالي - أن المؤشر اليوم شهد تذبذبا بين 9460 و 9405 نقطة أي في حدود 50 نقطة، وهو ما يرى أنه تذبذب طبيعي، حيث هذه الفترة هي فترة استحقاقات، وأشار الجعفري في تصريح خاص بـ "معلومات مباشر" إلى أن من المستويات التي يستهدفها المؤشر بالوقت الحالي 9500 و 9600 نقطة، مؤكدا على أن المؤشر بحالة إيجابية طالما أنه فوي منطقة 9350 و 9360 نقطة. 
وطالب الجعفري المتداولين التركيز على الشركات ذات العوائد دون النظر إلى حالة المؤشر، حيث إن أي تراجع هو لزيادة المراكز، خاصة أننا في فترة انتظار نتائج أعمال الربع الأول، ومشيرا إلى أن العديد من الشركات تحقق بالفترة الحالية مستويات سنوية جديدة، مثل دار الأركان وبعض الشركات القوية ماليا.  
وتباين أداء مؤشرات الأسواق الخليجية لتنتهي جلسة اليوم بارتفاع 3 منها بينما تراجعت 3 أخرى وجاءت السعودية لترجح الكفة المرتفعة، وإن كان الأقل بينها، وكان الأكثر ارتفاعا اليوم مؤشر سوق مسقط بـ 0.31%، تلاه سوق أبو ظبي 0.16% وكان الثالث مؤشر السوق الكويتي بارتفاع 0.15%. 
بينما تراجع مؤشر البورصة البحرينية 1.36%، تلاه سوق قطر بنسبة 0.72% وتراجع مؤشر دبي بنسبة 0.65%.   
وتراجعت حركة التداولات اليوم وبشكل ملحوظ، حيث بلغت قيم تداولات اليوم 7.87 مليار ريال، وهي تقل عن قيم تداولات أمس (8.69 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 9.45%، بينما تقل عن متوسط قيم التداولات الأسبوعية (8.4 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 6.81%، كذلك تقل عن متوسط قيم التداولات الشهرية (8.9 مليار ريال) بنسبة 11.95%. 
وتراجعت أحجام التداولات اليوم إلى 291.7 مليون سهم، وهي تقل عن تداولات أمس (311.7 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 6.42%، بينما تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداول الأسبوعية (306 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 4.73%، كذلك تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداولات الشهرية (335.4 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 13.02%. 
وارتفع من القطاعات اليوم 7 قطاعات، بينما تراجع 8 قطاعات أخرى، ولكن رحج المنطقة الخضراء تواجد كل من البتروكيماويات والمصارف بها، وكان الأكثر ارتفاعا اليوم الاستثمار المتعدد بـ 0.94%، تلاه البتروكيماويات بـ 0.57%، والتشييد والبناء بـ 0.54%، وارتفع قطاع المصارف بـ 0.09%. 
وعلى الجانب الآخر كان الأكثر تراجعا التأمين بـ 1.3%، تلاه التجزئة بـ 0.66%، والأسمنت بـ 0.46%.  
وكان اتساع السوق اليوم إيجابيا، وإن شهد انحسارا في جانب الأسهم المرتفعة لصالح المتراجعة، حيث ارتفعت اليوم أسهم 76 شركة مقابل 124 شركة أمس، بينما تراجع 58 سهما مقابل 24 سهما أمس. 
وجاء على رأس الشركات المرتفعة اليوم المتطورة بـ 6.97%، تلاها الأحساء للتنمية بـ 5.63%، والأهلية للتأمين بـ 4.03%، بينما كان الأكثر تراجعا وفا للتأمين بـ 9.92%، تلاه ميدغلف بـ 8.6%، ثم أسمنت ينبع بـ 3.14%   
وكان الأكثر نشاطا من حيث القيم مصرف الإنماء بواقع 647 مليون ريال، تلاه كيان السعودية بـ 643.6 مليون ريال، ودار الأركان بـ 496.7 مليون ريال، بينما كان الأكثر نشاطا من حيث الأحجام دار الأركان بـ 39.3 مليون سهم، تلاها كيان بـ 38.9 مليون سهم، ومصرف الإنماء بـ 34.5 مليون سهم.

----------


## Slice

الراجحي المالية تتوقع وصول أرباح "المراعي" لأكثر من 2 مليار ريال في 2015 
تتوقع شركة الراجحي المالية أن ترتفع أرباح شركة "المراعي السعودية" الصافية إلى 1.67 مليار ريال في 2014  مقابل 1.50 مليار في 2013، كما تتوقع أن تقفز تلك الأرباح لتتخطى حاجز الملياري ريال في 2015 لتصل إلى 2.02 مليار ريال. 
وأشارت شركة الأبحاث في تقرير حديث لها إلى أن قطاع الأعمال الرئيسية في شركة المراعي، وهو قطاع منتجات الألبان، الى جانب قطاع قطاعي منتجات المخابز وعصائر الفواكه الجديدان نسبيا، أظهر أداء قويا خلال العام الماضي، اذ سجلت نموا في إيراداتها من رقمين خلال عام 2013. 
وأضافت شركة الأبحاث: وقد ارتفع أيضا هامش ربح الشركة قبل خصم الفائدة والضرائب والاستهلاك والإطفاء EBITDA  خلال العام الماضي، رغما عن ارتفاع حاد في الخسارة في قسمها الخاص بمنتجات الدواجن، الذي لا يزال يمثل نقطة الضعف في الشركة. 
وقد مددت ادارة الشركة تاريخ تحقيق نقطة التعادل لهذا القطاع إلى نهاية 2014، بدلا من الربع الرابع 2013، كما تحدد سابقا. 
وتقول الراجحي المالية: ورغما عن ذلك، فان الارتفاع في هامش الربح الكلي بعد انخفاضه على مدى عامين متتاليين، يعتبر تطورا ايجابيا. ونتيجة للأداء القوي لقطاعات الشركة الرئيسية، فقد قمنا برفع سعرنا المستهدف لسهم شركة المراعي الى 67.50 ريال، مما يشير ضمنا إلى أن هناك إمكانية متاحة لارتفاع سعر السهم بنسبة 8.9% من السعر الحالي. وعليه، فقد أبقينا على تقييمنا المحايد للشركة الذي يتضمن التوصية بالمحافظة على المراكز في أسهمها.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يتراجع بمنتصف اليوم عند 9422 نقطة 
غير المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية اتجاهه بحلول منتصف تداولات يوم الأثنين ثاني جلسات الأسبوع، مسجلاً انخفاضاً بنسبة 0.03% تعادل 2.63 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9422 نقطة في الساعة 1.15 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وجرى تداول أكثر من 141.6 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 3.9 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 64 ألف صفقة

----------


## Slice

السعودية تعتزم إنفاق 375 مليار ريال على الكهرباء خلال 10 سنوات 
قال عبدالسلام اليُمني، نائب الرئيس التنفيذي للشؤون العامة في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء، إن السنوات العشر المقبلة ستشهد إنفاق 375 مليار ريال على توسيع شبكة خدمات الكهرباء في المملكة، واصفاً هذه الاستثمارات بأنها "ضخمة وهائلة" ستجعل من قطاع الكهرباء في السعودية الأكثر تطوراً. 
واعتبر اليُمني في مقابلة مع قناة "العربية" أن القرض الحسن بقيمة 49 مليار ريال الذي أقرته الحكومة مؤخراً بموجب مرسوم ملكي، يعكس اهتمام خادم الحرمين الشريفين والحكومة بتوفير كل متطلبات تنفيذ الخطط الرامية إلى توسيع شبكة الكهرباء وجعلها من الأكثر تطورا وكفاءة. 
وذكر أن الاحتياجات التمويلية للشركة، أفرزتها المتطلبات المتنامية للطلب على الكهرباء والتطورات الكبيرة جداً لإنشاء المشاريع الهائلة في كافة مناطق المملكة، فتحركت الحكومة وبدعم من القيادة إلى توفير التمويل للمشروعات من أجل تنفيذها وفق جدولها الزمني المحدد. 
وأفاد أن الشركة ستجري خلال أيام قليلة، ترتيبات القرض الحسن مع وزارة المالية مؤكدا أن هذا التمويل سيوجه نحو مشاريع محددة في التوليد والنقل، وإلى مشاريع لم تكن الشركة تتمكن من تمويلها لولا هذا القرض، بسبب ما لديها من حجم استثمارات رأسمالية بقيمة مرتفعة جداً. 
واستعرض ما تتضمنه المشاريع خلال السنوات الأربع المقبلة حتى 2018، بكلفة 247 مليار ريال ستنفق على توفير 18 ألف ميغاواط وإيصال الكهرباء إلى مليوني مشترك جديد وإنشاء 234 محطة تحويل جديدة ومد 20 ألف كيلومتر من الشبكة، لإكمال الخطة الوطنية لربط مناطق المملكة. 
وقال إن خطة الربط لم يتبق منها سوى 3% إلى 4% لاستكمال تنفيذها. 
وخلال الخطة الثانية من سنة 2018 إلى سنة 2023 ستقوم الشركة بتنفيذ مشروعات لإضافة 22 ألف ميغاواط إلى الطاقة الكهربائية في المملكة، وإيصال الكهرباء إلى 3 ملايين مشترك جديد. 
وذكر أن الشركة عندما أنشأت عام 2000 بدأت تفكر بخلق مصادر تمويل دائمة شأنها في ذلك شأن أي شركة من خلال الإيرادات التشغيلية ومصادر التمويل الحكومي والخاص عبر إصدار الصكوك المحلية والدولية. 
وكانت الكهرباء السعودية قد أعلنت نهاية الأسبوع الماضي أنها تلقت مرسوما ملكيا يقضي بمنحها قرضاً حسناً بمبلغ 49.4 مليار ريال لتمويل مشاريع كهربائية. 
وأكد وزير المياه والكهرباء المهندس عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الحصين أن المرسوم الملكي اشتمل على توفير مبلغ 33.95 مليار ريال لتمويل تنفيذ عدد من مشاريع محطات وخطوط أنابيب تابعة للمؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياه المالحة. 
وبذلك يصل دعم  المياه والكهرباء إلى 83.35 مليار ريال، وأكد المهندس الحصين لعى أن هذا المبلغ يساند احتياجات القطاعين التمويلية ويعزز الاقتصاد.

----------


## Slice

14 سهما تحقق مستويات تاريخية و22 أخرى تقترب من أعلى سعر لها خلال عام 
أغلقت السوق السعودية اليوم على ارتفاع بنسبة 1.28% بمكاسب بلغت119.57 نقطة، ليغلق عند 9425.21 نقطة، بينما كان قد أنهي جلسة الخميس الماضي عند 9305.64 نقطة، وبذلك يكون المؤشر قد محى خسائره في آخر خمس جلسات "الأسبوع الماضي" كاملة، والتي بلغت 80 نقطة، ومحققا مكاسب ليغلق فوق إغلاق الأسبوع قبل الماضي محققا مستوى جديدا فوق 9400 نقطة، وإغلاق اليوم هو الأعلى من 8 يوليو 2008 حيث وصل حينها إلى 9524 نقطة. 
وبالنسبة للأسهم وخلال جلسة اليوم الأحد 23 مارس 2014 فقد حقق سهم حلواني إخوان أعلى سعر له منذ الإدراج، بينما حققت 13 سهما آخر مستويات تاريخية مختلفة، ما بين أعلى سعر لها منذ أبريل 2006 و أعلى سعر لها منذ سبتمبر 2012. 
بينما وصل 22 سهما آخرين إلى أسعار قريبة جدا من أعلى سعر حققته تلك الأسهم خلال الـ 12 شهرا الأخيرة، وتفاوت الفارق بين ريال واحد كما بأسهم مثل الكيميائية السعودية، أو 5 هللات فقط مثل إعمار المدينة الاقتصادية، وكانت غالبية هذه الأسهم قد حققت خلال الفترة الماضية أسعارا تاريخية لها، وصلت في بعضها للأعلى منذ الإداراج مثل سهم أنابيب ولكنها تراجعت خلال الجلسات الخمس الماضية، ثم عادت للارتفاع اليوم، وعليه فإن بعض الأسهم كان أعلى سعر لها خلال العام في الأسبوعين الماضيين.

----------


## Slice

"هيئة السوق": لم يصدر قرار بالسماح للصناديق العالمية للدخول مباشرة في سوق الأسهم السعودية 
تود هيئة السوق المالية التوضيح بشأن ما ورد في بعض الوسائل الإعلامية أن الهيئة أقرت تنظيما يسمح للصناديق العالمية والمؤسسات الكبيرة المؤهلة للدخول مباشرة إلى سوق الأسهم، ليضاف ذلك إلى المعمول به حاليا عبر "اتفاقيات المبادلة" وتؤكد الهيئة بأن أي قرار أو لائحة أو تنظيم يتم إقراره سيعلن للعموم فوراً حسب ما هو متبع.  
وعليه توكد الهيئة أنه لم يصدر حتى الآن أي قرار أو تنظيم يتعلق بالسماح للصناديق العامة والمؤسسات المالية العالمية صغيرة كانت أو كبيرة للدخول مباشرة في سوق الأسهم السعودية.

----------


## Slice

"ستاندرد أند بورز" تعلن عن تصنيف "دار الأركان" عند (+B) مع نظرة مستقبلية إيجابية 
أعلنت شركة دار الأركان للتطوير العقاري أن وكالة التصنيف الإئتمانى الدولية، ستاندرد أند بورز، أكدت درجة تصنيفها الائتماني عند (+B)، مع نظرة مستقبلية إيجابية. 
حيث أوضحت ستاندرد أند بورز في تقريرها الصادر بتاريخ 25 مارس 2014م، أن تأكيد تصنيف دارالأركان جاء نتيجة استقرار الأداء التشغيلي وتقوية الشركة لمركز السيولة النقدية لديها، وأن الاحتفاظ بالنظرة المستقبلية الإيجابية يعكس التحسن المحتمل التي تراه الوكالة فى المقاييس الإئتمانية للشركة خلال فترة الإثنى عشر شهراً القادمة.
هذا يشير إلي كفاءة وفعالية إدارة الشركة للسيولة ونجاحها في تحسين وتحقيق توازن لاستحقاقات التمويل.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يرتفع بمستهل اليوم عند 9436 نقطة 
أرتفع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الأربعاء رابع جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.03%  تعادل 2.49 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9436 نقطة في الساعة 11:10 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 20 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 481 مليون ريال من خلال أكثر من 8 ألف صفقة.  
وذكر محمد الجندي محلل الأسواق العربية بشركة ICN لراديو " مباشر " توقعاته بأداء عرضي متذبذب للسوق السعودي خلال جلسة اليوم

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يغلق على ارتفاع عند 9450 نقطة 
أغلق المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية بنهاية تداولات يوم الأربعاء رابع جلسات الأسبوع ، مرتفعاً بنسبة  0.17%  تعادل 16.29 نقطة عند 9450 نقطة ، وجرى تداول أكثر من 268 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 7 مليار ريال موزعة على أكثر من 112.8 ألف صفقة.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودي يتراجع بمستهل اليوم عند 9439 نقطة 
أنخفض المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية فى بداية تداولات يوم الخميس آخر جلسات الأسبوع ، بنسبة 0.11%  تعادل 10.11 نقطة ليصل إلى مستوى 9439 نقطة في الساعة 11:10 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، وبلغت أحجام التداولات 12 مليون سهم بقيمة تجاوزت 402 مليون ريال من خلال أكثر من 8 ألف صفقة.  
وذكر محمد الأسمري المحلل الأقتصادي المتخصص في سوق الأسهم السعودية لراديو " مباشر " توقعاته بأداء إيجابي للسوق ليستهدف المؤشر مستوى 9470 نقطة حال استقراره فوق 9449 نقطة بأول ساعة

----------


## Slice

30أبريل عمومية "دلة القابضة" للموافقة على توزيع 1.5 ريال للسهم 
دعا مجلس إدارة شركة دله للخدمات الصحية القابضة مساهميه الذين يملكون 20 سهم فأكثر لحضور اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية السادسة المقرر عقده بمشيئة الله تعالى في مدينة الرياض - المركز الترفيهي غرب مبنى النساء والولادة - مستشفى دله في تمام الساعة 17:00 بتاريخ 01-07-1435 الموافق 30-04-2014 وذلك لمناقشة جدول الأعمال التالي: 
1.المصادقة على تقرير مراجع الحسابات والقوائم المالية للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
2.الموافقة على ما ورد في تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
3.الموافقة على توصية مجلس الإدارة بشأن توزيع أرباح نقدية وقدرها (70,800,000) ريال عن عام 2013م بواقع 1.5 ريال للسهم الواحد تمثل ما نسبته 15% من رأس مال الشركة ، وتكون أحقيتها للمساهمين المسجلين بسجلات الشركة في مركز إيداع الأوراق المالية كما في نهاية تداول يوم انعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية. 
4.الموافقة على صرف مبلغ (1,800,000) ريال كمكافأة لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة بواقع(200,000)ريال لكل عضو عن السنة المالية المنتهية بتاريخ 31/12/2013م. 
5.إبراء ذمة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من مسؤوليتهم عن إدارة الشركة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
6.الموافقة على اختيار مراقب حسابات الشركة من بين المرشحين من قبل لجنة المراجعة لمراجعة القوائم المالية للعام المالي 2014م ، وتحديد أتعابهم. 
7.الموافقة على الترخيص بالسماح لكل من عضوي مجلس الإدارة : المهندس طارق بن عثمان القصبي والدكتور محمد بن راشد الفقيه بالاشتراك بنشاط منافس بكونهم شركاء في شركة الأسرة الطبية المحدودة وهي شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة تقوم بتقديم الرعاية الطبية والعلاج عن طريق مستشفى الأسرة. 
8.الموافقة على الأعمال والعقود التي تمت بين الشركة و شركات ذات علاقة بأعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو كبار المساهمين ، والترخيص لتلك الأعمال والعقود حتى نهاية السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2014م علماً بأن هذه العقود تم الاتفاق عليها منذ سنوات سابقة وتأتي امتداداً لعلاقات مستمرة منذ فترة طويلة و تشمل هذه العقود ما يلي : 
أ-الموافقة على المعاملات التي تمت بين الشركة وشركة Adaptive Techsoft والذي يعتبر رئيس مجلس الإدارة م.طارق القصبي شريكاً بها ، وهذا التعامل عبارة عن تقديم دعم فني وخدمات صيانة لأجهزة مستخدمة لأغراض العلاج الطبي وقاعدة بيانات الشركة ، وبلغت قيمة التعامل ( 2,980,000 ) ريال عن العام 2013م. 
ب-الموافقة على المعاملات التي تمت بين الشركة وبنك الجزيرة والذي يشغل عضوية مـجـلــس إدارتـه م. طـارق القـصـبي ، وهذا التعـامل عـبارة عـن مرابحة إسلامـية بقيـمة ( 10,000,000 ) ريال والتي أبرمت في العام 2013م. 
ج-الموافقة على المعاملات الذي تمت بين الشركة وشركة دلة للتنمية العقارية والسياحية التابعة لأحد كبار المساهمين وهو شركة دلة البركة القابضة ، وهذا التعامل عبارة عن إيجار عقار بقيمة (90,000) ريال عن العام 2013م. 
د-الموافقة على التعامل الذي تم بين الشركة وشركة دلة التجارية التابعة لأحد كبار المساهمين وهو شركة دلة البركة القابضة ، وهذا التعامل عبارة عن شراء وصيانة أجهزة تكييف وبلغت قيمة هذا التعامل (1,108,526) ريال عن العام 2013م. 
ه-الموافقة على التعامل الذي تم بين الشركة وشركة وكالة دارين للسفر والسياحة المحدودة المملوكة لأحد كبار المساهمين وهو شركة دلة البركة القابضة ، وهذا التعامل عبارة عن إصدار حجوزات وتذاكر طيران لبعض موظفي الشركة وبلغت قيمة هذا التعامل (4,555,414)ريال عن العام 2013م. 
علماً بأنه لاتوجد شروط خاصة لهذه التعاملات والعقود ، وسيقدم مراجع الحسابات الخارجي تقريره الخاص عن هذه التعاملات خلال انعقاد الجمعية. 
وتجدر الإشارة بأنه يشترط لصحة انعقاد هذه الجمعية حضور عدد من المساهمين يمثل 50% من رأس المال،ويرجى من المساهمين الذين يتعذر حضورهم في الموعد المحدد ويرغبون في توكيل غيرهم من المساهمين ممن لهم حق حضور الاجتماع (من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وموظفي الشركة) إرسال التوكيلات اللازمة مصدقة من الغرفة التجارية أو من أحد البنوك أو جهة العمل

----------


## Slice

صندوق هيرميس السعودي يحقق المرتبة الأولى بين صناديق الأسهم التقليدية في 2013 بعائد 49% 
حقق صندوق المجموعة المالية هيرميس السعودي المرتبة الأولى بين صناديق الأسهم التقليدية في 2013، بعد أن حقق عائدا كليا صافي بـ 48.8% خلال العام الماضي. 
وحسب إعلان على موقع سوق الأسهم السعودي اليوم حقق الصندوق عائدا كليا صافيا بـ 11.2% في 2012 و عائدا بـ 1.8% في 2011، وجاء في الإعلان أن الصندوق هو رقم 1 لفترة سنتان وثلاث وأربع سنوات مجمعة. 
وجاء به أن الصندوق حقق عائدا كليا خلال الفترة من 2011 إلى 2013 بنسبة 68.4% مقابل 44% كعائد لمؤشر السوق السعودي "تاسي" وبفارق 24.4%. 
بينما حقق في الفترة من 2009 إلى 2013 عائدا بـ 132.3% مقابل 112.5% لمؤشر السوق السعودي، وبفارق 19.8%.

----------


## Slice

23 أبريل عمومية "ثمار" للموافقة على إيقاف الأنشطة الخاسرة 
دعت الشركة الوطنية للتسويق الزراعي مُساهميه الكرام لحضور الإجتماع الأول للجمعية العامة غير العادية الذي سيُعقد في تمام الساعة السادسة مساءاً يوم الأربعاء 23-06-1435هـ الموافق 23-04-2014م بمقر الشركة الرئيسي الكائن في حي الربوة بالرياض . 
أولاً:الموافقة على تعديل المواد 3 و 18 والفقرة د من المادة 24 من النظام الأساسي للشركة  
ثانياً:الموافقة على إقتراح إيقاف الأنشطة الخاسرة أو تشغيلها بواسطة مشغل خارجي والتخلص من الأعباء المالية لتلك الأنشطة على أن يدفع المشغل نسبة مئوية من المبيعات لثمار مع استمرار الإحتفاظ بالفروع باسم ثمار  
ويوجه مجلس إدارة الشركة الوطنية للتسويق الزراعي ثمار عناية السادة المساهمين الحائزين لعدد 20 سهم فأكثر حق حضور الجمعية العامة غير العادية وله أن يوكل عنه مساهماً آخر على أن يكون من غير أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو موظفي الشركة أو المكلفين بالقيام بصفة دائمة بعمل فني أو إداري لحسابها لتمثيله في الاجتماع بموجب وكالة خطية على أن تكون الوكالات مصدقة من إحدى الجهات التالية الغرفة التجارية ، أو إحدى البنوك ، أو جهة العمل على أن يتم إرسال أصل التوكيل إلى مقر الشركة

----------


## Slice

اليوم .. عمومية "صافولا" تناقش توزيع نصف ريال للسهم 
تعقد مجموعة صافولا اليوم  اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية، بفندق بارك حياة قاعة لازورد، الكورنيش الجنوبي، حي الحمراء، بمدينة جدة في تمام الساعة الخامسة مساء، وذلك لمناقشة جدول الأعمال التالي: 
1- الموافقة على الحسابات الختامية (المدققة) وتقرير مراجعي الحسابات للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
2- الموافقة على التقرير السنوي لمجلس الإدارة للسنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
3- الموافقة على توصية مجلس الإدارة بتوزيع أرباح عن الربع الرابع من العام 2013م قدرها (266.99 مليون ريـال)، أي بواقع 0.50 ريـال للسهم الواحد وهو ما يمثل 5% من القيمة الاسمية للسهم، بالإضافة إلى المصادقة على ما تم توزيعه من أرباح عن الثلاثة أرباع الأولى من العام 2013م بواقع 1.50 ريـال للسهم الواحد وبإجمالي مبلغ قدره (750 مليون ريـال) بحيث يصبح إجمالي الربح الموزع (2) ريـال للسهم الواحد ويصبح إجمالي المبلغ الذي سيتم توزيعه عن كامل العام 2013م هو (1,017 مليون ريـال) وهو ما يمثل 20% من القيمة الاسمية للسهم، علماً بأن تاريخ أحقية أرباح الربع الرابع للعام 2013 سيكون بنهاية تداول يوم اجتماع الجمعية العامة للمساهمين المشار إليه أعلاه. هذا وسيتم الإعلان عن تاريخ التوزيع بعد أخذ موافقة الجمعية على ذلك. 
4- الموافقة على إبراء ذمــة أعضـاء مجلس الإدارة مـن مسئولية إدارة الشركة عـن السنة المالية 2013م. 
5- الموافقة على صرف مبلغ (2,200,000) ريـال كمكافأة لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة بواقع (200,000) ريـال لكل عضو عن السنة المالية المنتهية في 31/12/2013م. 
6- الموافقة على توصية لجنة المراجعة بخصوص تعيين المراجع الخارجي لتدقيق حسابات الشركة ربع السنوية والحسابات الختامية للسنة المالية 2014 وتحديد أتعابه. 
7- المصادقة على المعاملات التجارية والعقود التالية التي تمت مع أطراف ذات علاقة خلال العام 2013م والتوصية بتجديدها للعام القادم 2014م (علماً بأن مجموعة صافولا في مثل هذه المعاملات التجارية (والتي تتمثل طبيعتها في عمليات شراء أو بيع منتجات غذائية أو بلاستيكية أو تجارة تجزئة أو إيجار محلات ) تتبِع نفس الشروط والأسس المتبعة مع الغير): 
7-1) الموافقة على عقود التوريد والمعاملات التجارية التي تمت خلال العام 2013م بين بعض الشـركات التابعة لمجموعة صافولا (في قطاع التجزئة والبلاستيك والأغذية) وشركة المراعي المملوكة بنسبة (36.52%) لمجموعة صافولا وذلك بقيمة إجمالية قدرها 568.9 مليون ريـال والترخيص بتجديدها لعام قادم. حيث يمثل مجموعة صافولا في عضوية مجلس إدارة شركة المراعي كل من (أ. سليمان عبد القادر المهيدب ود. عبد الرؤوف محمد مناع، وأ. إبراهيم محمد العيسى) والذين هم أيضاً أعضاء في مجلس إدارة مجموعة صافولا. 
7- 2) الموافقة على عقود التوريد والمعاملات التجارية التي تمت خلال العام 2013م بين بعض الشركات التابعة لمجموعة صافولا (في قطاع التجزئة والأغذية) وشركة المهيدب للأغذية التابعة لشركة عبد القادر المهيدب وأولاده التي تملك حصة رئيسة في مجموعة صافولا (والتي يترأس مجلس إدارتها أ. سليمان عبد القادر المهيدب والذي يترأس كذلك مجلس إدارة مجموعة صافولا، كما أن الأستاذ عصام عبد القادر المهيدب - عضو المجلس هو الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة المهيدب) وذلك بقيمة إجمالية قدرها 129.2 مليون ريـال والترخيص بتجديدها لعام قادم. 
7-3) الموافقة على عقود الإيجار والمعاملات التجارية التي تمت خلال العام 2013م بين قطاع التجزئة بالمجموعة (شركة العزيزية بنده المتحدة) وشركة كنان الدولية للتطوير العقاري المملوكة بنسبة (29.9%) لمجموعة صافولا وذلك بقيمة إجمالية قدرها 43.8 مليون ريـال والترخيص بتجديدها لعام قادم، حيث يمثل مجموعة صافولا في عضوية مجلس إدارة شركة كنان كل من (أ. محمد عبد القادر الفضل (رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة كنان)، أ. بدر عبد الله العيسى، وأ. أمين محمد أمين شاكر) والذين هم أيضاً أعضاء في مجلس إدارة مجموعة صافولا. 
7-4) الموافقة على عقود التوريد والمعاملات التجارية التي تمت خلال العام 2013م بين بعض الشـركات التابعة لمجموعة صافولا (في قطاع التجزئة والأغذية والبلاستيك) وشركة هرفي للخدمات الغذائية المملوكـة بنسبة (49%) لمجموعة صافولا بطريقة مباشرة وغير مباشرة، وذلك بقيمة إجمالية قدرها 34.6 مليون ريـال والترخيص بتجديدها لعام قادم، حيث يمثل مجموعة صافولا في عضوية مجلس إدارة شركة هرفي كل من (أ. عصام عبد القادر المهيدب (رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة هرفي)، ود. عبد الرؤوف محمد مناع و أ. عبد العزيز خالد الغفيلي، والذين هم أيضاً أعضاء في مجلس إدارة مجموعة صافولا، بالإضافة إلى أ. محمود منصور عبد الغفار - مستشار المجموعة). 
علما بأنه يشترط لصحة انعقاد هذه الجمعية حضور عدد من المساهمين يمثل 50% من رأس المال، ولكل مساهم يملك 1 سهم حق الحضور لاجتماع الجمعية العامة. وإذا لم يتوفر النصاب المشار إليه في الاجتماع الأول توجه الدعوة لاجتماع ثان يعقد خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية.

----------


## Slice

الراجحي المالية تعلق على اداء المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية 
علقت الراجحي المالية في تقريرها اليومي على اداءالمؤشر العام للسوق السعودي خلال جلسة تداول يوم أمس(الاربعاء 26 مارس), حيث كانت جلسة التداول للمؤشر غير منتظمة,إذ تأرجح المؤشر بين مستوى 9,450 نقطة ومستوى 9,423 نقطة. 
وارتفع المؤشر من أدنى مستوى له خلال الجلسة في النصف ساعة الأخيرة ليغلق على ارتفاع بنسبة 0.2% عند مستوى 9,450 نقطة. وكانت حركة الأسهم في ا لسوق إيجابية إذ أغلقت مؤشرات تسعة قطاعات في المنطقة الخضراء. وبلغت قيم التداول 7.3 مليار ريال. 
وحققت قطاعات الاتصالات (+0.8%) والبتروكيماويات والإسمنت (+0.5% لكل منهما) مكاسب ممتازة. ومن ناحية أخرى، انخفض قطاعي البنوك والتأمين بنسبة 0.2% لكل منهما، ليؤثرا سلباً على المؤشر.وحقق سهم مبرد وتكافل الراجحي مكاسب كبيرة، حيث ارتفعا بنسبة 6.3% و4% على التوالي.

----------


## Slice

السوق السعودية ترتفع 11% بالربع الأول بمكاسب سوقية 172 مليار ريال (جداول ورسوم بيانية) 
ارتفع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية في نھاية الربع الأول من العام الجاري بنسبة 10.99%، كاسبا 938.11 نقطة، وذلك بعد إغلاقه عند 9473.71 نقطة، بينما كان قد أنهى الربع الماضي عند 8535.60 نقطة، وجاء ارتفاع المؤشر العام للسوق السعودية في الربع الثالث، بعد ارتفاعه في شهر مارس بنسبة 4.03% كاسبا 367.16 نقطة. ليواصل المؤشر بذلك ارتفاعه للشهر السادس على التوالي، حيث لم يتراجع المؤشر شهريا منذ أغسطس 2013 حيث تراجع حينها 1.88%. 
ووصلت القيمة السوقية للأسهم بنهاية مارس والربع الأول إلى 1.93 تريليون ريال مقارنة بـ 1.75 تريليون ريال بنهاية الربع الرابع من العام الماضي وبارتفاع نسبته 9.83% وبما يعادل 172 مليار ريال. 
وكانت أعلى نقطة يصل لها المؤشر العام خلال الربع الأول وشهر مارس ومنذ بداية العام 9474.34  نقطة، وكانت في آخر جلسات الربع، بينما كانت أدنى نقطة يصل لها المؤشر العام خلال الربع الأول 8535.22 نقطة، وكانت في أول جلسة من جلسات الربع (1يناير الماضي) أي أن المؤشر قد اتخذ مسارا صاعدا منذ بداية العام.   
وكانت أعلى نسبة ارتفاع للمؤشر في الفترة بين مارس 2014 ومارس 2013 في شهر يوليو الماضي، حيث ارتفع المؤشر بنسبة 5.58%، وعليه تكون نسبة ارتفاع المؤشر في مارس هي ثاني أعلى نسبة يحققها المؤشر خلال الفترة، والأعلى منذ يوليو. 
وعن أحجام وقيم التداول وعدد الصفقات فقد شهدت ارتفاعا وبشكل ملحوظ في الربع الأول، وذلك عند مقارنتها بالربع الرابع من 2013، حيث ارتفعت الأحجام وبنسبة 42.5% إلى 17.2 مليار سهم مقارنة بـ 12.1 مليار سهم، وارتفعت القيم وبنسبة 43.37% إلى 468.38 مليار ريال مقارنة بـ 326.68 مليار ريال بالربع الرابع من 2013، كذلك ارتفع عدد الصفقات بنسبة 33.18%. 
كذلك وعند مقارنة الربع الأول من 2014 بمثيله في العام 2013 نجد أن حركة التداول قد شهدت ارتفاعا باستثناء الصفقات، فارتفعت الأحجام بنسبة 30.1%، والقيم وبنسبة 27.11%، بينما تراجع عدد الصفقات بنسبة 15.11%. 
وعلى مستوى الربع الأول من 2014 مقارنة بالربع السابق (الرابع من 2013) بينما وعند المقارنة بين الربع الأول من 2014 بمثيله في العام الماضي نجد أن المؤشر قد ارتفع بنسبة 32.95%. 
وفي مارس شهدت حركة التداولات ارتفاعا وبشكل ملحوظ، حيث ارتفعت أحجام التداولات إلى 7.13 مليار سهم، مقارنة بـ 5.19 مليار سهم في فبراير وبنسبة ارتفاع 37.49%، بينما ارتفعت قيم التداول بنسبة 43.52% إلى 193.97 مليار ريال في مارس مقارنة بـ 135.15 مليار ريال في فبراير، كما ارتفع عدد صفقات السوق بنسبة 35.3% إلى 3 مليون صفقة مقابل 2.2 مليون صفقة في فبراير. 
وعلى مستوى أداء القطاعات في شهر مارس فقد ارتفعت بشكل شبه جماعي حيث لم يتراجع منها سوى قطاع الأسمنت وبنسبة 1.95%، بينما كان الأكثر ارتفاعا الإعلام بنسبة 19.93%، تلاه النقل بـ 11.57%، والتجزئة بـ 11.08%. 
وعن القطاعات ربعيا ومنذ بداية العام فقد ارتفع بشكل شبه جماعي كذلك، حيث لم يتراجع منها سوى قطاع التأمين وبـ 0.45%، بينما كان الأكثر ارتفاعا قطاع الإعلام بـ 33.89%، تلاه التطوير العقاري بـ 30.23%، والتجزئة بـ 27.62%. 
وشهدت 5 أسواق خليجية تصدرها سوق مؤشر السوق العُمانية تراجعًا بنهاية شهر مارس بينما ارتفع مؤشر دبي والسوق السعودية فقط، ليتراجع مؤشر سوق مسقط بنسبة 3.61%، وتلاه المؤشر الكويتي بتراجع 1.56%. كما تراجع مؤشر سوق أبو ظبي بنسبة 1.30% وهبط البحريني 1.15% ليأتي القطري كأقل مؤشرات الأسواق الخليجية تراجعًا هذا الشهر بنسبة 1.12%. بينما ارتفع مؤشر سوق دبي هذا الشهر بنسبة 5.46% وتلاه المؤشر السعودي بارتفاع 4.03%.

----------


## Slice

البلاد المالية تحدد القيمة العادلة لسهم "زين" وتوصي عليه بتخفيض المراكز 
البلاد المالية تحدد القيمة العادلة لسهم 
أكدت شركة البلاد المالية أنها قامت بتقييم شركة زين السعودية بثلاث طرق تقييم وهي: مضاعف القيمة الدفترية ومضاعف الإيرادات ومضاعف قيمة المنشأة إلى الإيرادات. 
كما قامت شركة الأبحاث بمقارنة المضاعفات الثلاثة بشركات قطاع الاتصالات المدرجة في منطقه الخليج. 
ونتج عن الطرق الثلاثة قيمة عادلة بـ 7.5 ريال للسهم وهي أقل من سعر السهم الحالي بـ 27.5% لذا توصي شركة الأبحاث على السهم بتخفيض المراكز.

----------


## Slice

زخم شرائي مدفوع بثقة المستثمرين يدعم السوق السعودي للإغلاق فوق 9470 نقطة 
أنهى المؤشر العام لسوق الأسهم السعودي "تاسي" جلسته اليوم مرتفعا بنسبة (0.11%) كاسبا 10.73 نقطة، لينهي جلسته عند 9473.71 نقطة، بينما كان قد أغلق أمس عند 9462.98 نقطة، وبذلك يكون قد أغلق فوق قمة جديدة له عند 9470 نقطة، ولكن ما زال مستوى 8 يوليو 2008 عند 9524 نقطة. 
وعن اداء المؤشر اليوم أكد عبد الله الجبلي - عضو الاتحاد السعودي و الدولي للمحللين الفنيين - أن ارتفاع اليوم يؤكد على أن هناك زخما شرائيا في السوق، وهو مدفوع بثقة المستمرين الذين يرون أن الاستثمار بالسوق السعودية هو القناة الأكثر أمانا للاستثمار حاليا، منوها على أن هناك تخوفا لديه من حركة قطاع المصارف والذي لا يزال تحت مستوى 19950 نقطة ولا يستطيع تجاوزها، بينما أكد الجبلي في تصريح لـ "معلومات مباشر" أن قطاع البتروكيماويات هو طوق النجاة للمؤشر خلال الفترة المقبلة، مشيرا إلى أن المؤشر يستهدف على المدى المتوسط مستوى 9650 نقطة. 
وبعد ارتفاع المؤشر السعودي رجحت كفة المؤشرات الخضراء بالأسواق الخليجية، حيث كانت قد انقسمت إلى 3 رابحة بقيادة المؤشر البحريني بـ 0.94%، تلاه سوق قطر بـ 0.67%، ثم سوق دبي بارتفاع 0.29%، وبذلك يكون المؤشر السعودي الأقل بينها. بينما تراجع 3 مؤشرات على رأسها سوق مسقط بـ 0.84%، تلاه المؤشر الكويتي بـ 0.15%، ومؤشر أبو ظبي بـ 0.13%. 
وجاء الأداء الإيجابي للمؤشر السعودي اليوم على الرغم من تراجع غالبية القياديات، حيث لم ينج منها سوى المصارف وبالكاد بعد ارتفاعه 0.08%، بينما تراجع كل من البتروكيماويات 0.34%، والاتصالات 0.06%، والأسمنت 0.03%، وكانوا أقل القطاعات تراجعا، بينما كان الأكثر تراجعا التأمين بـ 1%، والتطوير العقاري بـ 0.73%، والاستثمار الصانعي بـ 0.4%، وهي القطاعات الستة التي تراجعت اليوم، بينما استقر قطاع الطاقة، وارتفع 8 قطاعات بقيادة التجزئة بـ 3.34%، تلاه الفنادق بـ 1.2%، والتشييد والبناء بـ 0.89%، وبذلك يكون ارتفاع المؤشر اليوم بدعم من القطاعات المتوسطة والصغيرة، بعد تخلي القياديات عنه. 
وتراجعت حركة التداولات اليوم، حيث بلغت قيم تداولات اليوم 7.76مليار ريال، وهي تقل عن قيم تداولات أمس (7.9 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 1.91%، بينما تزيد عن متوسط قيم التداولات الأسبوعية (7.59 مليار ريال) بما نسبته 2.25%، في حين تقل عن متوسط قيم التداولات الشهرية (8.86 مليار ريال) بنسبة 12.41%. 
وتراجعت أحجام التداولات اليوم بشكل طفيف إلى 260.2 مليون سهم، وهي تقل عن تداولات أمس (260.85 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 0.25%، بينما تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداول الأسبوعية (271.4 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 4.14%، كما تقل عن متوسط أحجام التداولات الشهرية (327.3 مليون سهم) بما نسبته 20.5%. 
وكان اتساع السوق اليوم شبه متساوي، وإن شهد انحسارا في جانب الشركات المرتفعة، ولصالح المتراجعة، حيث ارتفعت اليوم أسهم 70 شركة مقابل 99 شركة أمس، بينما تراجع 69 سهما مقابل 39 سهما أمس. 
وجاء على رأس الشركات المرتفعة اليوم اللجين بـ 9.28%، تلاها صدق بـ 7.29%، وجرير بـ 6.19%، بينما كان الأكثر تراجعا اليوم الأهليةللتأمين بـ 7.54%، تلاه بوبا العربية بـ 5.08%، ووفا للتأمين بـ 3.67%. 
وكان الأكثر نشاطا من حيث القيم "سابك" بـ 509.9 مليون ريال، تلاها عذيب بـ 509.3 مليون ريال، ودار الأركان بـ 369.9 مليون ريال، بينما كان الأكثر نشاطا من حيث الأحجام دار الأركان بـ 29.5 مليون سهم، تلاها عذيب بـ 29.4 مليون سهم، وزين السعودية بـ 18.55مليون سهم.

----------

